# Conor McGregor isn’t a great UFC fighter and never has been



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a nice reality check for goobers gobblers. This is how the rational world sees your hero.



> Conor McGregor is the UFC featherweight champion. That’s something that can’t be taken away from him yet.
> 
> *Conor McGregor is not a great UFC fighter, though, nor has he ever been. That’s something that can’t be disputed.* Not after what happened Saturday night. He was rushed to prominence thanks to his gift for gab and larger-than-life personality, but as the fight showed, he hasn’t become a complete fighter yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Here's a nice reality check for goobers gobblers. This is how the rational world sees your hero.


Did you write that piece of trash yourself? 

"1. McGregor didn’t have a signature win in his first five UFC fights before being granted his original featherweight title shot against Jose Aldo. Maybe Dustin Poirier counted as a quality win? Maybe."

Stopped reading here, utter garbage))


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree with most of it.

He is a good fighter, but not elite. Or at least hes shown me nothing to think he's elite.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I think Oldfan must have pulled an all night Moonshine Rube session with some local slackjaws, he's particularly perky today :laugh:
It started with a Deliverance Directors Cut +Commentary rerun and finished with an anti-Conor seance. Oldfan had to hide his Irish history from the lads though or they would have slapped in him up with molasses!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Of course he's not a great fighter, that's reserved for dominant champions like GSP or Jones who have more title defences than Conor has fights in the UFC. Conor is a very skilled & entertaining fighter but he's not a great one, he needs to clean out his division first.

There's very few great fighters in the sport, you could count them on your hands and have fingers left over.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> I agree with most of it.
> 
> He is a good fighter, but not elite. Or at least hes shown me nothing to think he's elite.


Right? I mean they are practically giving away UFC titles at this stage.........


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I should imagine a lot of Conor McGregor fans are in deep shock and depression at him losing. I felt quite bad when Aldo lost but it was different because it seemed like the bad guy one, the bragging boasting one is supposed to get their comeuppance in a good story.

I don't wish to crow but I said long ago that McGregor is the classic excellent European striker, with no wrestling or ground game. The Irish culture is particularly boxing focused. And like all flashy strikers they look fantastic until they don't.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Here we go again. This is Me Vs Sportsman about the definition of "elite" all over again.

I would say Chris Weidman and Luke Rockhold are great fighters. I'd say Daniel Cormier is a great fighter. McGregor has done as much as any of them, or at the very least close to it.

I consider GSP, Jones, Anderson, Fedor to be "legendary fighters". I consider Aldo, McGregor, Rockhold, Cormier, Velasquez etc. to be "great fighters".


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Right? I mean they are practically giving away UFC titles at this stage.........


The Aldo fight wasn't a fight. I don't want to call it a fluke because it was excellently timed by Conor, but I'll bet you 100/1 that if they meet again he wont be able to KO him inside 13 seconds. Denis Siver can take Conor 2 rounds, does that make him better than Aldo?

I'm not saying Conor wouldn't win the rematch, but he might not.

If Conor fights Frankie at 200, then I'm betting big (virtual credits only) that Frankie beats him. Why? Because I believe Frankie is better everywhere except for raw power and kicking.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> The Aldo fight wasn't a fight. I don't want to call it a fluke because it was excellently timed by Conor, but I'll bet you 100/1 that if they meet again he wont be able to KO him inside 13 seconds. Denis Siver can take Conor 2 rounds, does that make him better than Aldo?
> 
> I'm not saying Conor wouldn't win the rematch, but he might not.
> 
> If Conor fights Frankie at 200, then I'm betting big (virtual credits only) that Frankie beats him. Why? Because I believe Frankie is better everywhere except for raw power and kicking.


...I bet you 1 billion to 1 that Cub Swanson lasts longer than 8 seconds against Aldo in a rematch, but what does that prove? I love that people try to write off this Conor win yet KOing Swanson in 8 seconds is spectacular and deserves loads of respect. Since when was finishing the fight quick a negative? By this logic, Anthony Johnson has barely even had a fight at LHW. He's just KOing people too easily to prove his abilities :confused02:

Frankie is a great fighter. Aldo is a great fighter. They both very well could beat Conor. The logic of writing off the Aldo win is like saying "Frankie only beat Mendes cause he caught him. Who knows if Frankie could have handled Mendes' power and wrestling if it was a proper fight?"


EDIT: Even take the Nate fight. Conor was winning the fight with ease until he got rocked by the first clean one-two combo. He tried to hold on but got caught again. If Diaz has landed that one two in 10 seconds, who around here would be claiming it was "not a fight"?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

:laugh: because everyone knows that once Nate lands a 1-2 with his awesome power the fight is usually over.:thumb02:

remember that time he Ko'd.......somebody:confused02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ...I bet you 1 billion to 1 that Cub Swanson lasts longer than 8 seconds against Aldo in a rematch, but what does that prove? I love that people try to write off this Conor win yet KOing Swanson in 8 seconds is spectacular and deserves loads of respect. Since when was finishing the fight quick a negative? By this logic, Anthony Johnson has barely even had a fight at LHW. He's just KOing people too easily to prove his abilities :confused02:
> 
> Frankie is a great fighter. Aldo is a great fighter. They both very well could beat Conor. The logic of writing off the Aldo win is like saying "Frankie only beat Mendes cause he caught him. Who knows if Frankie could have handled Mendes' power and wrestling if it was a proper fight?"
> 
> ...


I never discounted his win against Aldo, even stated that he showed excellent timing. But it was a fight we saw nothing from Conor, other than what we already know - in the FW division he is KO artist.

The Nate fight? Nah he slowed down in the second round and was getting caught, it was obvious - check the interview with Stann, Edgar and Cruz, Nate said he could feel him slowing and that his punches lacked pop.

One he was rocked he became clueless, or as Conor himself said "I panicked". To me, elite fighters do not panic in those situations. He was a little hurt but its not like he was on ice or anything. For the first time in his UFC career he had no answer, and I put that down to a lack of experience and quality training partners. Theres nothing wrong with that, it is what it is, experience isn't given it's learned.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ...I bet you 1 billion to 1 that Cub Swanson lasts longer than 8 seconds against Aldo in a rematch, but what does that prove? I love that people try to write off this Conor win yet KOing Swanson in 8 seconds is spectacular and deserves loads of respect. Since when was finishing the fight quick a negative? By this logic, Anthony Johnson has barely even had a fight at LHW. He's just KOing people too easily to prove his abilities :confused02:
> 
> Frankie is a great fighter. Aldo is a great fighter. They both very well could beat Conor. The logic of writing off the Aldo win is like saying "Frankie only beat Mendes cause he caught him. Who knows if Frankie could have handled Mendes' power and wrestling if it was a proper fight?"
> 
> ...


People love to sh*t on people after a loss. Its the way of the world, it makes up for insecurities. Personally I can never find joy in someone else's misfortune and belittle their achievements, because I have had plenty of highs and lows myself perhaps instead of the mundane existence of most.
Even when Steven Gerard slipped and cost Liverpool the title I felt sorry for him. My most hated player ever, and my most hated team. But most of the football world who wasnt a liverpool fan sh*t all over the guy. Well he earns X amount of money so its justified is the excuse. 

Conor KO'ing everyone like he has will be a distant memory for the nay sayers until he KO's Aldo again or Frankie, whoever has the misfortune to step into the ring against him next


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Riddle me this gobblers, have you ever seen anyone tap to a choke faster than that?
Anthony Johnson is embarrassed for goober.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> :laugh: because everyone knows that once Nate lands a 1-2 with his awesome power the fight is usually over.:thumb02:
> 
> remember that time he Ko'd.......somebody:confused02:


I feel like going in on the complete lack of MMA knowledge you have if you think Nick or Nate don't have the power to rock opponents, but I think I'll leave this one to johny to come for you


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Matt Mitrione has offered to teach him choke defense.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> I never discounted his win against Aldo, even stated that he showed excellent timing. But it was a fight we saw nothing from Conor, other than what we already know - in the FW division he is KO artist.
> 
> The Nate fight? Nah he slowed down in the second round and was getting caught, it was obvious - check the interview with Stann, Edgar and Cruz, Nate said he could feel him slowing and that his punches lacked pop.
> 
> One he was rocked he became clueless, or as Conor himself said "I panicked". To me, elite fighters do not panic in those situations. He was a little hurt but its not like he was on ice or anything. For the first time in his UFC career he had no answer, and I put that down to a lack of experience and quality training partners. Theres nothing wrong with that, it is what it is, experience isn't given it's learned.


We saw nothing from Aldo by that logic in the Swanson fight (although we did, we saw how crazy his leg power was, just like we saw how great McGregor's striking can be).

Sure, it doesn't tell you everything, but you don't see everything from every fight.

I thought that was just the way Conor fights, but when Conor said he was getting tired...I'm thinking Conor has terrible cardio. He looked the same in the Mendes fight too. We'll have to see him in a proper FW fight again to tell but yeah, if that's him when he's tired (and now just his typical style) then Conor made have some cardio issues.

You're really dissing a guy who doesn't know where he is for not doing things properly? Amir Khan was a world champion, top 5 boxer at WW on the planet...yet you seen him when he's rocked? Conor was gone at that stage. Nick Diaz didn't know where he was when Paul Daley hit him. Completely face planted if I'm correct. People are acting like this isn't the kind of thing we see a million times every single UFC card. He's no Jones, GSP or Anderson yet but let's not act like Conor's showing traits of some nobody.



DonRifle said:


> People love to sh*t on people after a loss. Its the way of the world, it makes up for insecurities. Personally I can never find joy in someone else's misfortune and belittle their achievements, because I have had plenty of highs and lows myself perhaps instead of the mundane existence of most.
> Even when Steven Gerard slipped and cost Liverpool the title I felt sorry for him. My most hated player ever, and my most hated team. But most of the football world who wasnt a liverpool fan sh*t all over the guy. Well he earns X amount of money so its justified is the excuse.
> 
> Conor KO'ing everyone like he has will be a distant memory for the nay sayers until he KO's Aldo again or Frankie, whoever has the misfortune to step into the ring against him next


I do enjoy a lot of losses, but your first sentence says it for me. "Ronda should leave her camp cause of...". "Conor should leave his camp cause of...". People just suddenly forget what these people did up to the stage of the win. Comirer got outclassed in wrestling and striking for most of the Jones fight...should he not leave his lifelong team over it? Is Cain Velasquez a nobody cause of the Werdum fight? Is Werdum a nobody cause of his 500 losses?

These people have stuck with their teams their entire lives. These top level fighters have looked a hell of a lot worse than McGregor did against Diaz.

I'm completely fine with shit like oldfan posting the pictures, Conor deserves to be completely ridiculed because after talking so much and losing, you bring that shit on.

But people dissing his MMA skills over this fight is ridiculous. Show me a single guy who has ever had a round like that against Nate Diaz, who is one of the best boxers in the game all time. The actual fighting skills you can question; McGregor's chin, McGregor's cardio, McGregor's fight IQ. Nothing else. We didn't even see his jiu jitsu cause he was rocked badly.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're really dissing a guy who doesn't know where he is for not doing things properly? Amir Khan was a world champion, top 5 boxer at WW on the planet...yet you seen him when he's rocked? Conor was gone at that stage. Nick Diaz didn't know where he was when Paul Daley hit him. Completely face planted if I'm correct. People are acting like this isn't the kind of thing we see a million times every single UFC card. He's no Jones, GSP or Anderson yet but let's not act like Conor's showing traits of some nobody.


I haven't dissed him once (well maybe I have in fun). I've mostly been pretty constructive with his defeat. 

Amir Khan point is mute. Amir gets knocked down, gets back up and looks like Bambi on Ice, fights on sheer heart and often he is able to turn the fight around. Conor was never rocked as bad as some of the times Amir has been let alone actually been knocked down, got back up and won the fight.

Yeah Diaz got dropped twice by Daley and still was able to win the fight. By Nates own words he said that Conor hits really hard but he don't panic because he has trained with people that hit harder. Conor does not spar, he does technical sparring to practice technique. Maybe if he'd had a sparring partner to mimic Nate he might have done better, but the guy is convinced that his training methods are better than anyone elses.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

No one else at FW has ever put on a string of finishes like Conor has. 
Max Hollaway was and still is a top 5 FW. Yes Mendes took the fight on short notice, so one point off there, but he is still a top 5 FW. Nate took this fight on 2 weeks notice and he beat Conor. By the logic in this article Nate should have gassed out and lost. Maybe Mendes should have conserved his energy and used his "superior" skills to beat Conor. And it's pretty easy to write off the Aldo win as a fluke, except that is exactly how Conor fights, and it was Aldo's mistake that put him on the receiving end of a counter punch. Conor capitalized on his opponents mistakes and his own talents. That makes him great in my books. 

It's pretty easy to tear apart a fighters record. I have seen the same ridiculous tripe written about how GSP never fought anyone good, Bones had an easy path to the title, and Anderson Silva never had to fight a good wrestler. 

Conor is a great fighter, he made a mistake. GSP lost to freaking Matt Serra. Conor will learn from this and come back. WAR!



oldfan said:


> Riddle me this gobblers, have you ever seen anyone tap to a choke faster than that?
> Anthony Johnson is embarrassed for goober.


Do you know how a choke works? It doesn't matter how long it is sunk in for, it matters how quickly in stops blood flow to the brain. If the brain isn't getting blood you can lose consciousness in seconds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> I haven't dissed him once (well maybe I have in fun). I've mostly been pretty constructive with his defeat.
> 
> Amir Khan point is mute. Amir gets knocked down, gets back up and looks like Bambi on Ice, fights on sheer heart and often he is able to turn the fight around. Conor was never rocked as bad as some of the times Amir has been let alone actually been knocked down, got back up and won the fight.
> 
> Yeah Diaz got dropped twice by Daley and still was able to win the fight. By Nates own words he said that Conor hits really hard but he don't panic because he has trained with people that hit harder. Conor does not spar, he does technical sparring to practice technique. Maybe if he'd had a sparring partner to mimic Nate he might have done better, but the guy is convinced that his training methods are better than anyone elses.


Nate can take a punch better than Conor. Simple as that. Someone getting finished when rocked isn't a lack of anything imo. If you've been rocked before you'll understand how insanely hard it can be. If you watch MMA enough you'll understand how insanely hard it can be.

If everyone was like Robbie Lawler, Robbie wouldn't be so special. 999/1000 MMA fighters can't recover easily from being rocked badly. The moral of the story isn't "Conor has no heart", it's that he got rocked in the first place. His defence wasn't good enough, he didn't have the power to hurt Diaz and it all added up. He got rocked and got subbed. It happens. Hardly a sign of someone shite. Hendo Vs Anderson comes to mind.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I will not disagree that Conor is a good fighter. But he was never as good as he talked himself up or a bunch of his fans think he is... I won't comment further until he fights Edgar or has rematches with Aldo or Mendes. 

He beat Aldo but that wasn't really a fight and his biggest win imo was over Mendes who took the fight on short notice and was winning until his cardio started failing him and Conor capitalized.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ape City said:


> No one else at FW has ever put on a string of finishes like Conor has.
> Max Hollaway was and still is a top 5 FW. Yes Mendes took the fight on short notice, so one point off there, but he is still a top 5 FW. Nate took this fight on 2 weeks notice and he beat Conor. By the logic in this article Nate should have gassed out and lost. Maybe Mendes should have conserved his energy and used his "superior" skills to beat Conor. And it's pretty easy to write off the Aldo win as a fluke, except that is exactly how Conor fights, and it was Aldo's mistake that put him on the receiving end of a counter punch. Conor capitalized on his opponents mistakes and his own talents. That makes him great in my books.
> 
> It's pretty easy to tear apart a fighters record. I have seen the same ridiculous tripe written about how GSP never fought anyone good, Bones had an easy path to the title, and Anderson Silva never had to fight a good wrestler.
> ...



No one at feather weight has ever cut weight like conor has. That's it. That's all he has ever had. He's a good fighter who is great at cutting weight. and good fighter is being very generous to a rookie who panicked the first time he faced a normal size human.

...yes i do know how a choke works. I'd love to show you sometime :hug:
it takes 8-10 seconds after it's locked in tight to turn someone off. Did nate even have it locked in tight? It didn't look like it but it was over so fast I couldn't tell. 
Sage Northcut was embarrassed for goober.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To prove he is a good fighter, Conor has to rematch TWO guys that he's already beat who combined lasted about 2 total rounds against him.

Lmfao.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Nate can take a punch better than Conor. Simple as that. Someone getting finished when rocked isn't a lack of anything imo. If you've been rocked before you'll understand how insanely hard it can be. If you watch MMA enough you'll understand how insanely hard it can be.
> 
> If everyone was like Robbie Lawler, Robbie wouldn't be so special. 999/1000 MMA fighters can't recover easily from being rocked badly. The moral of the story isn't "Conor has no heart", it's that he got rocked in the first place. His defence wasn't good enough, he didn't have the power to hurt Diaz and it all added up. He got rocked and got subbed. It happens. Hardly a sign of someone shite. Hendo Vs Anderson comes to mind.


I've already give my thoughts to how the fight happened and how I think Conor can make himself a better fight.

So if you were Conors trainer what would you do to prepare him for his next fight?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> No one at feather weight has ever cut weight like conor has. That's it. That's all he has ever had. He's a good fighter who is great at cutting weight. and good fighter is being very generous to a rookie who panicked the first time he faced a normal size human.
> 
> ...yes i do know how a choke works. I'd love to show you sometime :hug:
> it takes 8-10 seconds after it's locked in tight to turn someone off. Did nate even have it locked in tight? It didn't look like it but it was over so fast I couldn't tell.
> Sage Northcut was embarrassed for goober.


Hmm you might be right, he did only have it sunk in for 3-4 seconds. And I definitely don't want an old guy wrapped around me to find out. :thumb02:

But I don't think we have to look any further than Anthony Johnson to know that the whole "cut a massive amount of weight to dominate" argument isn't true. I'm not arguing that Conor didn't cut a lot of weight, but he is like 1-2 inches taller than Aldo. Max Hollaway is 2 inches taller than Conor. This idea that Conor is a massive FW has to stop, it just isn't true. Conor is quick and accurate, that's why he knocks fools out.

I actually also disagree with Conor that "the bigger man takes more damage". It was Nate freaking Diaz. Nate Diaz has been hit with more bombs and kept coming than most UFC fighters not named Nick combined.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> I've already give my thoughts to how the fight happened and how I think Conor can make himself a better fight.
> 
> So if you were Conors trainer what would you do to prepare him for his next fight?


The amount of detail and effort that goes into being a trainer is WELL beyond what I would just be able to spit out in the thread.

But in general, if he actually does have cardio issues then work on those big time. If it was a fight for Nate, which obviously it's not but just saying, get him to work his body kicks more and keep his hands up. Frustrate Nate instead of giving him a fight. Although if he could keep the front foot like he did, that would be ideal. I was SHOCKED that McGregor took the front. I felt there was no way Nate would give that up no matter what he was taking.

Then again, Nate could well do the same again. Keeping your hands up isn't enough to beat Nate because he does perfect at cutting through guards. Nate WILL hit you in the fight, and if Conor can't handle it then 5 rounds might bee too much for him to never get tagged. Nate is as dangerous in the 5th as the first.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

People forget that 98 percent of the greats lose at some point. Ali, Silva, GSP.....GSP tapped to strikes from Matt Serra for crying out loud. Was GSP done and exposed when that happened?

People also forget that McGregor actually swept and reversed Diaz at the end of the first round. If his BJJ is so bad, how did he sweep Diaz and then manage to posture up and land ground and pound?

Is Cain's BJJ terrible because he desperately shot for takedown and instantly got subbed by Werdum?

Conor has took the loss on the chin, gave Diaz his credit and wants to overcome the defeat and learn from it - that's the attitude of all the great champs of the past.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I don't really think this needs its own thread so i'll just leave this here:

https://www.facebook.com/MarkHiltonFitness/videos/849376095172175/?fref=nf


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> People also forget that McGregor actually swept and reversed Diaz at the end of the first round. If his BJJ is so bad, how did he sweep Diaz and then manage to posture up and land ground and pound?


Forgot that until you just said it. Crazy moment.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To prove he is a good fighter, Conor has to rematch TWO guys that he's already beat who combined lasted about 2 total rounds against him.
> 
> Lmfao.


Do you believe Serra deserved rematch with GSP? Do you believe Serra was a much better fighter then GSP? Does McGregor beat Aldo with one punch 9 times out of 10, not a chance... 

McGregor vs Aldo was not a fight... There was one punch landed against one of the greatest fighters of all time... The man deserves a rematch especially considering how many rematches have been handed out for much less... The only reason he didn't get a rematch is because the UFC has been too busy milking their cash cow... 

McGregor has now fought 2 guys on 11 days notice. One beat him and the other was beating him for the majority of 2 rounds until he gassed(something that was expected considering the late notice)... McGregor was supposed to run through both of these guys and he didn't run through either of them... 

Clyde do yourself a favor and sit back and see how he does in true fights against the other top 3 FW's, all your doing is setting yourself up to look real stupid if he can't even defend his own FW belt...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Objectively, so far, he has achieved "less" than i.e. Anthony Pettis who at least defended his belt once. Ben Henderson defended his title three times and he has fought twice above his original weight class and won both times.

So it depends on how you define "great" (see Clyde). So far, McGregor is "just" a champion among many champions in UFC history with no exceptional achievements. But he still has the chance to prove to be above the pack of "regular" champs. I do think he may have the potential, I definitely like his approach to training. I wouldn't even suggest to switch gyms (in contrast to the Rousey case), rather to bring in some additional high level training partners.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

They say you aren't the real Champ until you defend your belt.

If that's true, goober will never be a real champ.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Do you believe Serra deserved rematch with GSP? Do you believe Serra was a much better fighter then GSP? Does McGregor beat Aldo with one punch 9 times out of 10, not a chance...
> 
> McGregor vs Aldo was not a fight... There was one punch landed against one of the greatest fighters of all time... The man deserves a rematch especially considering how many rematches have been handed out for much less... The only reason he didn't get a rematch is because the UFC has been too busy milking their cash cow...
> 
> ...


Conor should fight Aldo 9 more times if he wants to prove he is better :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The push hes had has for sure propped him up higher than what he really was.

But anyone who KOs Mendes and Aldo back to back is good enough. Hes the best 145 on the planet....that counts for something.

Now his fans propped him up as a 2 belt champ and possibly a 170lb contender who could beat Robbie. That is where the push went further than he could handle.

Stay in your lane.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The push hes had has for sure propped him up higher than what he really was.
> 
> But anyone who KOs Mendes and Aldo back to back is good enough. Hes the best 145 on the planet....that counts for something.
> 
> ...


170 was too much for me, but do you think Conor definitely loses to RDA after this fight? I think Conor proved he has a very good chance against RDA now.

EDIT: Just before this is replied to, Conor should absolutely not get an RDA fight without a win or two at 155 first. Just saying stylistically, not that he deserves it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember when Frank Shamrock defended his belt for the 5th time against Tito. 
Tito cut 30lbs to make weight. frank weighed in a full suit and tie, eating and drinking and had rolls of quarters in his pockets.

That's how a great Champion does it.

After frankie takes his belt, if goober has to earn a shot like everybody else, I doubt we ever see him in another Championship fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I remember when Frank Shamrock defended his belt for the 5th time against Tito.
> Tito cut 30lbs to make weight. frank weighed in a full suit and tie, eating and drinking and had rolls of quarters in his pockets.
> 
> That's how a great Champion does it.
> ...


Oldfan thinks Conor McGregor loses to Frankie Edgar, then Jose Aldo, then never fights for a title again.


There. I've said it. It's been established. Now that it's been clearly stated, you don't specifically have to post it in every thread. We've got good memories mate, we'll keep it jotted down in the old cerebrum.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Oldfan thinks Conor McGregor loses to Frankie Edgar, then Jose Aldo, then never fights for a title again.
> 
> 
> There. I've said it. It's been established. Now that it's been clearly stated, you don't specifically have to post it in every thread. We've got good memories mate, we'll keep it jotted down in the old cerebrum.


...and you think he can hold how many belts? :laugh: he doesn't even have his goober belt anymore. as soon as he made it up somebody took it away from him.

but go on tell us about his greatness


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I was about to turn this fun off and go do something productive when it hit me.

*HE NEVER DEFENDED HIS GOOBER BELT *



:laugh: that's funny


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> ...and you think he can hold how many belts? :laugh: he doesn't even have his goober belt anymore. as soon as he made it up somebody took it away from him.
> 
> but go on tell us about his greatness


He could well have held two. RDA is certainly an easy fight than Nate Diaz for Conor I reckon.

A lot of people could hold two though. Jones imo definitely beats Werdum. I'd say Cormier probably would too. It was just going to be a big UFC moment if he could have defeated RDA.

Is it really that bizarre? I don't think it's a big stretch to see Conor holding both belts. RDA isn't a million miles away from Aldo. If it could happen once...

Edgar is a completely different story from RDA (and Nate) and yep, Conor could definitely lose his next fight. You just don't need to say it 40,000 times. Say it once, we'll get the message.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am just trying to figure out how the 3rd P4P best fighter in the world, the one who "works harder" than any other in the roster, the one who "trains smarter" and emulates animal movements to be used in MMA action, the one who says "precision beats power and timing beats speed", and was fully camped to take the belt from a beast cardio machine like Rafael dos Anjos just got his ass handled to him by a bike rider under two rounds. :confused02:

PS: Maybe he is not that good?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I am just trying to figure out how the 3rd P4P best fighter in the world, the one who "works harder" than any other in the roster, the one who "trains smarter" and emulates animal movements to be used in MMA action, the one who says "precision beats power and timing beats speed", and was fully camped to take the belt from a beast cardio machine like Rafael dos Anjos just got his ass handled to him by a bike rider under two rounds. :confused02:
> 
> PS: Maybe he is not that good?


"By a bike rider".

Forget this bollocks about everyone saying Conor isn't good, the disrespect for Nate Diaz from Sportsman and Oldfan is just fking clueless.

I can understand why both might have a bias against Conor and as I said, he brought any insults on himself...but Nate Diaz deserves more respect than this lads. The dude's a killer and always has been.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I still feel he's brought in elements that havn't been seen before in the FW and LW divisions. His trek up the WW division was very reminiscent of BJ Penn's fights at WW. BJ would always gas hard after the 1st round, however at 155lbs he would be able to go all five rounds no problem. 

The rebuttal against whether he's great or not is the feats he's already achieved in such a short time span and who he's defeated. Reality is even I've stated that Weidman wasn't great and it took awhile to prove that. He's good all around, but not superb. At the end of the day everybody probably fits into that category in order to make it into the UFC. So it's merely an opinion piece. 

I think Conor is great at striking, great at creating buzz, has great charisma, great mindset, but average ground game. Overall not bad for a fairly young fighter. If you compare him to his contemporaries who were around his age The Bronx, Edson Barboza, Rory MacDonald, Sage Northcutt, GSP, and many many more they all lost early on before winning a belt and subsequently lost again. In addition he leap frogged all of em with the exception of GSP. Even still he's the first UFC fighter to hit the $1 million purse mark. For an 'avg or good fighter' that's a monumental achievement.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Conor is a heap of crap because he lost to Diaz - what an Irish bum! He's a nobody and always will be. Just like that nobody Anderson Silva, who lost to Daiju Takase - man that Silva guy is a bum. No talent whatsoever because he lost to a nobody. Not to mention he very nearly lost to an overweight Travis Lutter. He should have just packed in then and gone to work in McDonalds, right?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

what´s the source of the article?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Velasquez didn't deserve a JDS rematch.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I meant "bike rider" at the moment. Sure, I forgot about running and swimming... He was training for triathlon and nothing else, wasn't he?

Anyway, I always respected both Diaz skills, my issue with both of them have zero to do with their fighting, only one idiot that follows me around to twist that into something else.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> "By a bike rider".
> 
> Forget this bollocks about everyone saying Conor isn't good, the disrespect for Nate Diaz from Sportsman and Oldfan is just fking clueless.
> 
> I can understand why both might have a bias against Conor and as I said, he brought any insults on himself...but Nate Diaz deserves more respect than this lads. The dude's a killer and always has been.


Nate's ok, he has lost to most of the good fighters he has previously faced though and is 9-8 in his last 17 fights. Hardly what I consider to be a killer...

The problem most of us have is how you Diaz and McGregor fans hold onto these guys nuts so tight just because of their attitudes out of the ring. 

McGregor was being thrown around as one of the p4p best fighters ever. Like give me a freaking break... Any p4p best should have walked through Nate with his eyes closed...


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a Diaz article coming up tomorrow to balance out all of this BS about celebrating McGregor's loss, rather than celebrating the victor - Nate Diaz (in case you all forgot).

People CLAIM to be fans of Diaz but seem to ignore him and focus on McGregor's loss, rather than Nate's victory and what it means to HIM.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I have a Diaz article coming up tomorrow to balance out all of this BS about celebrating McGregor's loss, rather than celebrating the victor - Nate Diaz (in case you all forgot).
> 
> People CLAIM to be fans of Diaz but seem to ignore him and focus on McGregor's loss, rather than Nate's victory and what it means to HIM.


It means blunts rolled in $100 bills for a while :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I have a Diaz article coming up tomorrow to balance out all of this BS about celebrating McGregor's loss, rather than celebrating the victor - Nate Diaz (in case you all forgot).
> 
> People CLAIM to be fans of Diaz but seem to ignore him and focus on McGregor's loss, rather than Nate's victory and what it means to HIM.


what in the thread title or OP gave you the idea that this thread was for praising Nate?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

oldfan said:


> what in the thread title or OP gave you the idea that this thread was for praising Nate?


You CLAIM to be a Diaz fan - where's your thread with multiple pages celebrating Nate's win and what it means for his career?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 170 was too much for me, but do you think Conor definitely loses to RDA after this fight? I think Conor proved he has a very good chance against RDA now.
> 
> EDIT: Just before this is replied to, Conor should absolutely not get an RDA fight without a win or two at 155 first. Just saying stylistically, not that he deserves it.


I mean I get matchups. If RDA took those shots I doubt he would still stand. But who is to say he does? I think Conor proved weak enough in grappling that RDA would have a field day.

I think Conor would have to catch him early. If not a long long night. RDA wouldnt be there for Conor to unload on for a round. 

Whilr Diaz was a tough matchup for anyone.....i dont get people saying he was much tougher matchup than RDA. There was no real thteat of a TD. He is slower than most at 155. One of the least athletic. Is kickable. And offers limited KO power with 1 shot. I dont see why that would be the hardest style for Conor.

A cardio wrestler aith very good top control and power on his hands and kicks seems like a tougher matchup.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> what in the thread title or OP gave you the idea that this thread was for praising Nate?


Very true. You seem to want to shit on Nate quite a lot. Good to see the forum provides you an additional toilet to the outhouse which I hear needs a good cleaning!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You CLAIM to be a Diaz fan - where's your thread with multiple pages celebrating Nate's win and what it means for his career?


I'm having too much fun laughing at goober and his gobblers. why don't you run along and start that thread I'll be there in a bit


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Very true. You seem to want to shit on Nate quite a lot. Good to see the forum provides you an additional toilet to the outhouse which I hear needs a good cleaning!


usually I have fun with your nonsense but that was just stupid.

why don't you post some examples of me shitting on nate


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

is it because I don't pay proper homage to his magical mcgregor crushing 1-2 combo? that same one that buckled ....1 of his last 11 opponents? that 1-2 combo that Michael johnson ate for 3 rounds but turned goober into a panicked girl the first time it landed?

yeah that's some great shit. It needs a thread of it's own.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> usually I have fun with your nonsense but that was just stupid.
> 
> why don't you post some examples of me shitting on nate


Just go back to your posts today saying he's not very good, he's not a great boxer. Clearly the Diaz brothers are the best boxers in the UFC. I have talked Nate up more then you have yet your supposed to be a Nate fan. Anything to shit on Conor I suppose!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> is it because I don't pay proper homage to his magical mcgregor crushing 1-2 combo? that same one that buckled ....1 of his last 11 opponents? that 1-2 combo that Michael johnson ate for 3 rounds but turned goober into a panicked girl the first time it landed?
> 
> yeah that's some great shit. It needs a thread of it's own.


Cerrone and Johnson 2 top 5 guys nate picked apart with boxing. Never mind the fact that he has been training with top boxers solid the last two years. Don't you think that would improve his boxing a bit? He KO'd Maynard, and he showed up to the RDA fight without any of his regular training partners a very bad camp, unmotivated and disallusioned with the UFC. 
You tell me a better boxer in LW or WW then Nate and Nick. You can't because there isn't one. 
But keep posting things like hitting the best boxer in the division 47 times when you have a big reach disadvantage is the sign of a fighter who is lucky and never any good!
At some point in time 2 days later after a fight, the relentless shitting gets tiresome....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So, the best boxer in the ufc has lost to 5 of the last 10 LW's he' has faced?

there must be some magic secret to beating great boxers that the Irish GOAT just hasn't been in the game long enough to learn yet.


edit: step 1 is probably something like ....don't panic as soon as you get hit


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Cerrone and Johnson 2 top 5 guys nate picked apart with boxing. Never mind the fact that he has been training with top boxers solid the last two years. Don't you think that would improve his boxing a bit? He KO'd Maynard, and he showed up to the RDA fight without any of his regular training partners a very bad camp, unmotivated and disallusioned with the UFC.
> You tell me a better boxer in LW or WW then Nate and Nick. You can't because there isn't one.
> But keep posting things like hitting the best boxer in the division 47 times when you have a big reach disadvantage is the sign of a fighter who is lucky and never any good!
> At some point in time 2 days later after a fight, *the relentless shitting gets tiresome.*...


 I feel your pain :laugh:

it's not easy to be a gobbler is it?


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Conor is still a great fighter, he just got played by Nate. Diaz got in his head and got McGregor to fight him on his terms. Conor should have been attacking Nate's front leg to take away his punching power. Instead, he tried out boxing a guy who has a better reach and great hands. This was very poor planning by little Mac. The Diaz brothers aren't that hard to game plan for. Also, attempting to take a highly decorated jiu jitsu practitioner down when you are rocked is a bone-headed move. Don't get me wrong, I was very happy to watch Conor eat a HUGE slice of humble pie, but this loss just showed the holes in his game many expected were already there.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I knew this garbage would start coming out. 

McGregor is still a great fighter. All this fight really showed is how important Reach and size is to his success. He hit Nate with some seriously good shots, but A) Nate has a great chin and B) He was able to stay sufficiently out of range that McGregor's shots didn't land as well as we've seen in the past against fighters with less reach.
Put it in context Conor won almost every boxing exchange in the first round against Nate where as Cowboy Cerrone who people see as an elite striker didn't win a single exchange with Nate in their entire fight!

Ultimately I don't know if he gassed or not but what was disappointing is how easily Conor gave up when it hit the ground - He didn't try and buck Diaz off his back and he didn't try and fight hands with him either - That's basic BJJ really, and a worry for both Conor and his fans going forward.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't stop y'all. we need to put nate higher up on that pedestal.

Clearly he is the baddest man to ever walk the planet (5-5 in his last 10) THAT'S THE ONLY THING THAT CAN EXPLAIN THIS CRAZY SHIT RIGHT ?


I love you guys


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Ultimately I don't know if he gassed or not but what was disappointing is how easily Conor gave up when it hit the ground - He didn't try and buck Diaz off his back and he didn't try and fight hands with him either - That's basic BJJ really, and a worry for both Conor and his fans going forward.


I don't see why people can't see that he gassed. He was swinging wildly with full power shots for one and a half rounds. That would gas out anyone. All the fighters who do that gas. The strikes Nate started to land just accelerated that gassing. Nate hit him one shot right on the chin and Conor got a glaze over his eyes, you could see he was dizzy. Going for the shot was autopilot of a dizzy guy who had no other choice. Nate sank up a choke straight away, he rolled like he tried against Chad, but Nate has better JJ, longer arms and is a bigger guy. Once the choke was synched in there was little choice but to tap. Already gassed and dizzy, its nigh on impossible to get out of a choke.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I knew this garbage would start coming out.
> 
> McGregor is still a great fighter. All this fight really showed is how important Reach and size is to his success. He hit Nate with some seriously good shots, but A) Nate has a great chin and B) He was able to stay sufficiently out of range that McGregor's shots didn't land as well as we've seen in the past against fighters with less reach.
> Put it in context Conor won almost every boxing exchange in the first round against Nate where as Cowboy Cerrone who people see as an elite striker didn't win a single exchange with Nate in their entire fight!
> ...


To put it in context Nate had a camp for Cerrone and was in shape. Vs 11 days notice after being on vacation in Mexico and getting sick there. 

Love how Conor fans like to put things in context....but love to leave out or just ty to ignore things that dont help his excuse.

Like Nate said....at 155 off a camp he doesnt take those shots early....or not as many. 

I believe Mike Johnson did well early vs Nate. Nate is a slow starter.

Conor is a great fighter. But just not as good as Nate Diaz. At least not yet.

He needs to work on his overall grappling and cardio if he wants to take on a y wrestlers at 155. RDA Khabib...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Don't stop y'all. we need to put nate higher up on that pedestal.
> 
> Clearly he is the baddest man to ever walk the planet (5-5 in his last 10) THAT'S THE ONLY THING THAT CAN EXPLAIN THIS CRAZY SHIT RIGHT ?
> 
> ...


Can you ever pay a fighter a compliment other then Frankie or are you just the kind of guy that likes to shit on everyones achievements? Its weird the way Americans will shit on their people when they lose and even shit on them when they win like they are no good. I think you need to activate your irishness a bit more and support your countrymen instead of always looking for the bad...and I mean surely you can't eat bad eggs for a whole week straight, you have to run out of shit sometime!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

dizzy-scared
tomato-tomato


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> To put it in context Nate had a camp for Cerrone and was in shape. Vs 11 days notice after being on vacation in Mexico and getting sick there.
> 
> Love how Conor fans like to put things in context....but love to leave out or just ty to ignore things that dont help his excuse.
> 
> ...


Seems the only person saying that Nate was in shape for the fight is Nate. To quote him 'I stay in better shape out of camp then most guys do in camp".


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

oldfan said:


> So, the best boxer in the ufc has lost to 5 of the last 10 LW's he' has faced?
> 
> there must be some magic secret to beating great boxers that the Irish GOAT just hasn't been in the game long enough to learn yet.
> 
> ...


Yet he didn't panic when Chad Mendes, the most explosive, hardest hitting featherweight, landed on Conor's chin flush several times.

He didn't panic when he tore his ACL and rallied to beat Max Holloway for three rounds. 

McGregor did, indeed, become a panic grappler - the same way that Cain Velasquez became a panic grappler in the Werdum fight. Are you ripping on Cain, too?

McGregor panicked when Nate caught him, the same way, well Georges panicked even worse when Matt Serra caught him. That doesn't mean Conor panics every time he gets hit, his past fights clearly demonstrate this.

Something McGregor said after Rousey lost: Failure is the secret ingredient to success. People look at this as failure, but he has so much to learn from this loss that can elevate his game in the future.

Any ways, I hope Nate gets another title shot next.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Can you ever pay a fighter a compliment other then Frankie or are you just the kind of guy that likes to shit on everyones achievements? Its weird the way Americans will shit on their people when they lose and even shit on them when they win like they are no good. I think you need to activate your irishness a bit more and support your countrymen instead of always looking for the bad...and I mean surely you can't eat bad eggs for a whole week straight, you have to run out of shit sometime!


since I know how closely you follow my posts I know that you know what stupid bullshit that is.

I shit on goober, jones and anderson silva a lot.because they deserve it. In general I respect the fighters more than most on here.

goober deserves to be treated like a loudmouth ***** who tried to act like he was above all other fighters but panicked and shit his pants when the going got tough.

and you deserve to be reminded of the ridiculous shit you thought he was going to do :hug:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Seems the only person saying that Nate was in shape for the fight is Nate. To quote him 'I stay in better shape out of camp then most guys do in camp".


McGregor got beat by, according to his own words "a fat skinny kid".


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

oldfan said:


> since I know how closely you follow my posts I know that you know what stupid bullshit that is.
> 
> I shit on goober, jones and anderson silva a lot.because they deserve it. In general I respect the fighters more than most on here.
> 
> ...


Yet you don't say don't say nothing of Chael Sonnen, who has never won a world title in his life. And is a steroid cheat.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Seems the only person saying that Nate was in shape for the fight is Nate. To quote him 'I stay in better shape out of camp then most guys do in camp".


I dont mean out of shape as in terrible. But he also said had he came in at his 155 with a camp he wouldnt of taken so many shots. Said he needed more sparring.

So yes he may of been in shape....but he also clearly said with a full camp....full fight shape....hr wouldnt of taken so many blows.

He did say that. Im not making it up.

So to clear my stance up no he wasnt a fat laird off the couch. But he obviously wasnt in real fight shape or thinking hed have a fight just 12 days before it happened.

If Conor did that and won his fans would scream magic and state of the art training mathods and ideas. You know that is true.

Fact is Nate wasnt even home. Just got back and got a fight on 11 days notice. That is a fact.

If everyone is as good as they can be on 11 days then why are all camps 6-10 weeks?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> To put it in context Nate had a camp for Cerrone and was in shape. Vs 11 days notice after being on vacation in Mexico and getting sick there.
> 
> Love how Conor fans like to put things in context....but love to leave out or just ty to ignore things that dont help his excuse.
> 
> ...


I don't think you forget how to box whether you're in camp or not, especially when you've been at this for as long as Nate has, other than that that's a fair assessment. I'm not ruling out Conor returning to 155lbs and having success especially against guys he has the size advantage on, but for now he needs to go back to 145lbs where he has the size and strength advantage, he needs to build his stock back up again - If he loses 2 in a row he's in a world of trouble.

He got exposed on the ground against Nate and that is something even the most die hard fan of his can't argue with - He's kinda shot himself in the foot too talking about RDA being a traitor to his camp etc as I can't see Conor making the improvements in his grappling that he needs whilst at SGB - unless he brings in some outsiders in.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Still people don't understand what promoting a fight is after all this time? 

The smack talk and the antics before the fight earned him $10m, more then any other fighter in the history of the sport for one fight. 

They earned Nate Diaz 25 times the previous amount of money he received to fight. 

Conor is the reason MMA is talked about by everybody around the world right now, with even people who have no interest in sports at all talking about the UFC. Credit where credit is due. 

Fair enough have a laugh after he loses, and is brought back down to earth. But lets not pretend relentless hammering is not a bit odd and disturbing after a while. He handled the loss well, he put on a great performance, I can only see the positives in all of this. And your favourite fighter of all time Oldfan is a man who came back from defeat. Its the reason you respected him so much. 
Maybe its just me, but I can't see the humour anymore after the relentless hammering of the last two days. I pass the torch to the others for reason and logic, I'm tapping out to the rejoicing negativity for a few days!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So ed Conors fans wouldnt all go ape shit if he won this fight on 11 days notice?

A pro golfer doesnt forget how to swing a golf club......yet they hit hundreds of balls on their off days year around to keep them as sharpe as they need to be.

So really your post here makes little sense.

If a long camp had little importance then why does every ringld fighter take 8 weeks to prepare? 

You are not being logical.

It is what it is.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont mean out of shape as in terrible. But he also said had he came in at his 155 with a camp he wouldnt of taken so many shots. Said he needed more sparring.
> 
> So yes he may of been in shape....but he also clearly said with a full camp....full fight shape....hr wouldnt of taken so many blows.
> 
> ...


I agree with you in general, but if the Diaz brothers weren't the most famous guys in the sport for being in shape then I wouldn't be saying it. Nate said he would have sparred more and had better movement that makes sense, but I bet his cardio was on point. 
But either way, whether Nate was in shape or not Conor fought cocky and stupid. Went against all that he preached throwing looping haymakers. Bizarre over confidence and fighting like he was trying to take out an elephant or something. 
I hope there is a rematch between them down the line at 155, even playing field. We should have a 5 round war.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Still people don't understand what promoting a fight is after all this time?
> 
> The smack talk and the antics before the fight earned him $10m, more then any other fighter in the history of the sport for one fight.
> 
> ...


Ive found quite enjoyment is Conor fans getting shut up with a loss. With Nate Diaz being the one to shut Conor up.

But ive posted with decent respect since the initial onslaught. But you and reptile refuse to discuss with me because you both know im right and wont let you 2 twist the loss a different way. Im a realist. I understand you both are mad he lost and so many words and claims bow have to be laughed at. 

When you laugh at a mana background. That he teaches kids....that he doesnt make the money you do. That his bjj is overrated. That he is scared.....

Then it goes beyond build up. Nate and Nick are real and arent saying anything they dont mean. That is why id rather be a fan of theirs than a guy lile Conor who is about greed and the next dollar. 

I realize much is hype. But it is so sad to see how weak Conor fans are over this. You got 2 days of shit. What did ronda get....what did anderson....gsp? 

It is so weak that you and reptile are preaching respect after a guy who talks more ahit than anyone.....with fans to match.....it is soooo weak.

But instead of posting with me on logical topixs you and reptile to go back and forth with oldfan trolling you. Because you know id eat both of you alive with your excuses and now crying.

Conor is a great fighter. But dont act like you and others werebt calling him the greatest. Werent trashing Nate and his chances in this fight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So ed Conors fans wouldnt all go ape shit if he won this fight on 11 days notice?
> 
> A pro golfer doesnt forget how to swing a golf club......yet they hit hundreds of balls on their off days year around to keep them as sharpe as they need to be.
> 
> ...


I'm sure they would go ape shit... mainly because most of them are idiots. My point is only that Conor still had success against Nate in the boxing exchanges that few, if any, have managed - I'm sure Nate could have been sharper but to write off all of Conor's success in the fight and trash him as a sh*t fighter which a lot of people are doing is a bit pointless - It's a moot point until we see the fight again with both in a full camp anyways.

All of that is just opinion anyways - The only fact that really matters is that Conor fought a fringe top 10 Lightweight who had 11 days to prepare and lost.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Ive found quite enjoyment is Conor fans getting shut up with a loss. With Nate Diaz being the one to shut Conor up.
> 
> But ive posted with decent respect since the initial onslaught. But you and reptile refuse to discuss with me because you both know im right and wont let you 2 twist the loss a different way. Im a realist. I understand you both are mad he lost and so many words and claims bow have to be laughed at.
> 
> ...


Don't think your being fair here at all. The smack talk before the fight was Conor promoting the fight and getting your boy paid. Nate himself appreciates that. The only dick in his whole camp who doesn't is the juicer Shields. 
Sure I didn't think he had a chance, the main reason is I didn't think he could take Conor's power. But Conor's power didn't translate at 170 lbs. So it was either A Nate has an amazing chin or B just delusional that a FW can KO people at 170 lbs. I'm not denying at all that I got it wrong, I lost cash on the fight too, I fully believed. 
I have never sh*t on anyone for losing even the fighters I don't like. I sh*t on bad sportsmanship heavily. 
But i don't now how many different ways you want me to give props to Nate. He finished brilliantly, he showed a great chin, he outboxed Conor, he had a better gameplan. I said to you before the fight hes the best boxer in the division, he proved that again. I just don't agree that he wasn't in shape because he is always in shape. 
And Conor also beat the shit out of him for the first round, lets not forget that. 
Anyway theres little more to say about it if you ask me!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I agree with you in general, but if the Diaz brothers weren't the most famous guys in the sport for being in shape then I wouldn't be saying it. Nate said he would have sparred more and had better movement that makes sense, but I bet his cardio was on point.
> But either way, whether Nate was in shape or not Conor fought cocky and stupid. Went against all that he preached throwing looping haymakers. Bizarre over confidence and fighting like he was trying to take out an elephant or something.
> I hope there is a rematch between them down the line at 155, even playing field. We should have a 5 round war.


Diaz got into Conor's head. They are the king of that in and out of the cage. No joke....Conor was nicknamed Mc Diaz when he was younger. He has molded much of his ways after Diaz bros....like they have said. Plus he has the gift of gab to talk clearly. 

Honestly...no trolling here....i dont take a ton away from Conor's bjj because he was rocked and went into panic. But really I think if Nate wqs that sort of guy....he could of gotten him to the ground and had bis way right off the bat if he wanted. 

Id love to see a rematch down the road as well. 

But Conor and his fans have really overstated his cardio and training techniques. He was supposed to be fresher and better with no cut. He held a big speed advantage. 

Conor and his fans called nate and his team Gazelles with weak bellys. Said he was fat skinny. But now after he loses.....Nate was in shape....Nate id bever out of shape.

Those are things i find hilarious. How opinions and claims do a full 360 after Conor loses. Easy to talk nonsesne before a fight. Hard to justify and down play it after you lose. But his fans are doing their best.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Diaz got into Conor's head. They are the king of that in and out of the cage. No joke....Conor was nicknamed Mc Diaz when he was younger. He has molded much of his ways after Diaz bros....like they have said. Plus he has the gift of gab to talk clearly.
> 
> Honestly...no trolling here....i dont take a ton away from Conor's bjj because he was rocked and went into panic. But really I think if Nate wqs that sort of guy....he could of gotten him to the ground and had bis way right off the bat if he wanted.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of people in denial thats for sure. 

The thing is the way Conor has sold himself doesnt allow for him to come out and say he was outclassed and beaten by the better man. It ruins his persona and mystique that he's built up over the past few years. Hes gonna go on about size and inefficiency because it's the best damage control he has. Inevitably his fans are gonna eat that up and repeat it.

The best thing in all of this imo is the resurgence of the Diaz bros. There was a time in the last year where never seeing Nate or Nick fightagain was a very real possibility. Now there is a good chance we get one if not both on the UFC 200 card. Believe it or not in the pub i watched the fight in more than half the people i spoke to didnt know who Nate or Nick were despite being a big part of the sports history - That will change now and its something everyone should be happy about.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> There is a lot of people in denial thats for sure.
> 
> The thing is the way Conor has sold himself doesnt allow for him to come out and say he was outclassed and beaten by the better man. It ruins his persona and mystique that he's built up over the past few years. Hes gonna go on about size and inefficiency because it's the best damage control he has. Inevitably his fans are gonna eat that up and repeat it.
> 
> The best thing in all of this imo is the resurgence of the Diaz bros. There was a time in the last year where never seeing Nate or Nick fightagain was a very real possibility. Now there is a good chance we get one if not both on the UFC 200 card. Believe it or not in the pub i watched the fight in more than half the people i spoke to didnt know who Nate or Nick were despite being a big part of the sports history - That will change now and its something everyone should be happy about.


Good post and I agree.

Just ironic that he will run with the size and "took a shot# excuse.

When a guy like Clyde and others were here saying they dont want to hear Nate fans claim he was out of shape as to why he got destroyed. It just puts a huge smile on my face knowing I wouldnt of had an excuse. Yet the 4 to 1 favorite and 1st round KO predictor now needs the obvious excuse.

Before the fight...

- diaz too slow
-diaz has a chin but no one can take Conors power
-nate is flat Conor moves like an animal
-size does not matt
-conor will be better not having to kill himself to cut weight
-diaz is a skinny fat kid
I could go on

Now

-Diaz is sharpest boxer in sport
- size mattered
-conor gassed because he threw too hard
-nate is not skinny....he is very powerful
-nate isnt soft
-conor should be at 145


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Connor is a good fighter and he will become better.

But the hype train has been derailed, just as I predicted and for that I'm glad. No more of that crap. Now it's time to come back to reality.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Although Nate may be the better pugilist over all I don't think he was the better boxer on that night given the visuals optics we all saw. The pivotal key was the conditioning. Had Conor been able to keep that pace he would have continued landing more blows cutting Nate significantly. Conor fell into the same trap as Cowboy and really newcomers to the sport. Mentally I believe he was so focused on securing the 1st round TKO win that he kept head hunting; left crosses, uppercuts, and half moon kicks that took a tremendous amount of energy every time he whiffed. He red lined it and didn't reserve any auxiliary energy. The Diaz Bros do not allow you to rest. They'll swarm once they see their opponents' gassing. I think Conor should have put his back to the fence and just exchanged, but I think the end was near. No gas = no energy. I think that's one of the worst feelings in the world. BJ was notorious for this. His entire career could have been dramatically different; BJ vs GSP 1, BJ vs Matt II, BJ vs Edgar I, BJ vs Fitch, etc. He won every one of those fights early on then faded. 

I think Conor learned a pretty valuable lesson on what he can or can not do and props for him to acknowledge this. Most losers make excuses. Very curious to see him fight at 155 and 170 again.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Still people don't understand what promoting a fight is after all this time?
> 
> The smack talk and the antics before the fight earned him $10m, more then any other fighter in the history of the sport for one fight.
> 
> ...


LOL, look who is complining now about "relentless hammering". I'll say...

At least you reckon McNugget mouth is what put him up there, not his achievements. Props to his golden mouth he got rich and allowed Nate to get good money too while teaching Conor a humbling lesson about MMA.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yep it was the legendary diaz conditioning that was his undoing. Who else could have taken the fight deep in to the ...uh 2nd round. :laugh:

Goober wasn't winning the stand up in the fight I saw. Not for one minute.



> *According to FightMetric, Diaz landed 77 of 152 significant strikes so not only was he more frequent a striker than McGregor (61 of 140) but he was also substantially more precise with his 50% accuracy rate trumping McGregor's 43%.*


opening a cut on Nate does not equal winning the stand up. it only looks like it to the Irish and the wwe crowd.

hey Don! is it true that Conor is also the Irish National Wrestling Champion? 
at Mcgregor weight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What I would like is for johny to stop thinking he's Nate and for Don to stop thinking he's Conor. That would be sound.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Goober wasn't winning the stand up in the fight I saw. Not for one minute.


I agree. Conor wasn't winning for one minute. It was more like 8 minutes.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I agree. Conor wasn't winning for one minute. It was more like 8 minutes.


Nate threw more strikes. Nate landed a higher percentage of the strike he threw.
How do you score that for goober?

Like I said it only looks that way to the irish :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What I would like is for johny to stop thinking he's Nate and for Don to stop thinking he's Conor. That would be sound.


Who is pretending to be anyone here? You dolt.

We are trying to discuss the fight without youngins like yourself speaking but not really adding anything to the conversation.

Now run off.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Double


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

natediaz209I wasn't trainjng for a triathalon before this fight I was on a yacht in cabo gettin my chillax on wit my dude @gilbertmelendez before I got the call but #alwaysreadyforwar in season or not



For all you people who take Dana's word for fact.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Nate threw more strikes. Nate landed a higher percentage of the strike he threw.
> How do you score that for goober?
> 
> Like I said it only looks that way to the irish


Because like everyone else who watched the fight I have eyes and can see. I'm sure Nate probably thinks he lost that round. I mean, it was a ridiculously obvious round to score. Obviously there was more at play because Nate had a different game in mind which he executed to perfection, but to absolutely everyone Conor won round 1. It's irrelevent, Nate took him out on the feet and finished him on the floor so who cares how much McGregor landed and at what impact...but if you're bringing up round for round...come on mate. We know you hate him but come on now. You claiming Mendes was putting on the "most brutal beating you've ever seen" on Conor was bad enough but this is even worse. You may as well talk about how Aldo was schooling Conor on the feet too haha. 

I'm probably going to quit out on replying to you at this stage. Over the last week we joked around a bit and I always thought you were just having a laugh, probably actually not minding Conor but liking to wind people up for taking it so serious. I've started to doubt that now. It's a strange kind of fight fan who gets more bitter when you guy you wanted to see lose lost.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Who is pretending to be anyone here? You dolt.
> 
> We are trying to discuss the fight without youngins like yourself speaking but not really adding anything to the conversation.
> 
> Now run off.


Pretty sure I've seen you talk about Conor fighting midgets, say you're from stockton, write 209 repeatedly, mention Conor playing touchbutt with some guy with a ponytail yada yada yada.

You...dolt...?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Because like everyone else who watched the fight I have eyes and can see. I'm sure Nate probably thinks he lost that round. I mean, it was a ridiculously obvious round to score. Obviously there was more at play because Nate had a different game in mind which he executed to perfection, but to absolutely everyone Conor won round 1. It's irrelevent, Nate took him out on the feet and finished him on the floor so who cares how much McGregor landed and at what impact...but if you're bringing up round for round...come on mate. We know you hate him but come on now. You claiming Mendes was putting on the "most brutal beating you've ever seen" on Conor was bad enough but this is even worse. You may as well talk about how Aldo was schooling Conor on the feet too haha.
> 
> I'm probably going to quit out on replying to you at this stage. Over the last week we joked around a bit and I always thought you were just having a laugh, probably actually not minding Conor but liking to wind people up for taking it so serious. I've started to doubt that now. It's a strange kind of fight fan who gets more bitter when you guy you wanted to see lose lost.
> 
> ...


I reckon ive said none of that today. So odd you come in here in this thread saying that.

You had a cracking good prediction on this fight.

Can I be a lad too if I try to overly use words like cracking and reckon in order to prove im a fadt talkin bantering Euro?

Again, add something or just quit posting


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ok.
Nate landed more strikes
Nate threw more strikes.
Nate landed a higher percentage of the strikes he threw.

But he lost the round because everybody says so?

I watched the fight. I'm not saying so.

Maybe you have another reason?

does blood equal win at the pub where you train?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I reckon ive said none of that today. So odd you come in here in this thread saying that.
> 
> You had a cracking good prediction on this fight.
> 
> ...


Cracking is a Scottish word. I don't know what fadt is. The Euro is a bad thing. No, you can't be one of the lads. You probably don't know what curby is and have never had a Freddy bar in yer puff. These are essentials.

My prediction my incorrect. Yeah. That happens. That's why I also said I could easily see Nate winning it. 

Anyways. Have fun bussin' gats in dem Stockton streets homie. You a real G fow sho.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cracking is a Scottish word. I don't know what fadt is. The Euro is a bad thing. No, you can't be one of the lads. You probably don't know what curby is and have never had a Freddy bar in yer puff. These are essentials.
> 
> My prediction my incorrect. Yeah. That happens. That's why I also said I could easily see Nate winning it.
> 
> Anyways. Have fun bussin' gats in dem Stockton streets homie. You a real G fow sho.


I dont bust gats. Neither does Nick or Nate.

Irony coming from the guy with a wu tang sig.

Cant make this shit up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont bust gats. Neither does Nick or Nate.
> 
> Irony coming from the guy with a wu tang sig.
> 
> Cant make this shit up.


Straight G right here ^ 209 whut whut homeslice.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is what you bring to the forum....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Unlike your great "Can I be one of the lads if I say cracking?" quip. That truly was HOF worthy. I heard we're up for MMA media outlet of the year after that. jonnyg scoring a bazzie for most outstanding contribution to MMA of 2016. Cracking stuff lad.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nate Diaz is suspended until 4/20.

NSAC is fking ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> People forget that 98 percent of the greats lose at some point. Ali, Silva, GSP.....GSP tapped to strikes from Matt Serra for crying out loud. Was GSP done and exposed when that happened?
> 
> People also forget that McGregor actually swept and reversed Diaz at the end of the first round. If his BJJ is so bad, how did he sweep Diaz and then manage to posture up and land ground and pound?
> 
> ...


None of the greats you mentioned lost in their PRIME apart from GSP, which was the definition of a lucky punch in the early minutes. 

Aside from his early losses when he was a learner or nobody, Anderson went undefeated in the UFC for six years, 16 fights and 10 title defences. When he finally lost at age 38, he lost to a dominant undefeated prospect in Weidman who went on to become a fairly dominant champ himself, and Anderson clearly showed signs of being out of his prime after that.

Ali's only loss from age 29 to 36 at the end of his prime was a split decision to Norton, which he avenged right after. His remaining losses came after he slowed down at age thirty six.

Fedor went virtually undefeated for 9 years and his entire career (aside from a bs cut loss) until the Werdum loss at age 34 and then went out of his prime, and Werdum is now the undisputed #1 HW in the world.

Jones is STILL basically undefeated after 8 years in the game and 8 title defences.

GSP went undefeated as a champ for 8 years aside from being caught by Serra which he soon remedied. It was nothing close to a dominating performance by Serra, simply a lucky punch to the back of the head. 

McTapper got straight bitch slapped, outlasted and choked in his "unstoppable" prime by a lightweight (which is conor's natural weight class) on 10 days camp straight off a vacation in Cabo, who's never even made top 5 in any division after a decade of fighting. Goober literally got humiliated and broke in front of the cameras, not got caught by one punch.






Your comparison is invalid.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@Liddellianenko

I got as far as GSP got hit by the definition of a lucky punch. Watch that fight again. Serra out classes him every second of it nearly.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @Liddellianenko
> 
> I got as far as GSP got hit by the definition of a lucky punch. Watch that fight again. Serra out classes him every second of it nearly.


All 10 seconds after the lucky punch till the finish. It's not outclassing, it's getting caught, regardless of if he floundered for a few seconds afterwards. 

I wouldn't expect you to know the difference though, my post was addressed at intelligent posters. 

In any case it's pretty much consensus among the MMA community that Serra got lucky, and everyone expected GSP to effortlessly destroy Serra in the rematch, which he did. No one with a brain cell expects the result to be any different if Goober fought Nate again next card with a full camp.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

So much hate for Conor, its sad really. He's transcending the sport and bringing in new viewers to the sport you all enjoy watching. He promotes fights by trash talking and most of the stuff he says is hilarious and he's good at it.

He put away the #1 P4P fighter in 13 seconds. Dustin Poirier and Chad Mendes were two signature wins to get a shot at the title, wth are you smoking saying he didnt deserve the shot. There are plenty of fighters who got the shot with less wins over weaker competition, get over yourself.

Nate Diaz ate some very hard shots that would put away a lot of fighters and Conor spent his gas tank throwing bombs. It was entertaining watching him mangle Nate in the first round and I can't fault him for trying to end the fight. He's in there to put on a show and he did just that, it bit him in the end but that's the fight game. 

I love me some Frankie Edgar but if he ate half the shots that Diaz did they'll need smelling salts to get him walking again. He's been clocked before and dazed bad by smaller guys who don't hit as hard and don't have Conors boxing ability.

People hating on Conor because the UFC tries to promote his brand? The UFC is a company and he's their biggest draw... OF COURSE THEY ARE GOING TO PROMOTE HIM!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

all of you whiners need to understand something. Nobody hates conor mcgregor. Nobody that I know of. 

Some of us simply recognize what he is. 
he's a loudmouth ***** who wanted everyone to think he's special and above other fighters when he clearly is not. he's a good fighter. he's a good talker. He's a good marketer. he isn't great at anything except cutting weight and getting fights at his advantage.

he may very well be the Irish goat. Only because that is such a ridiculously low level to reach.

His followers carried on their ridiculous fantasies here for a year. And now your whining because normal people are laughing at him and at you. (some of us have been laughing for a while now) he's a joke. No need to make yourself one too.

he doesn't know enough to keep his hands up in a fight. 
he doesn't know how to grapple
he has no cardio
he has no heart.
he's a joke. 
a joke with pretty kicks who folded like a chair against the #5 LW. 

I like nate as much as anybody but that is what he is. #5 and if mcgregor won he was going to get a shot at the WW champ? If you can't see how ridiculous that is then you deserve to be laughed at.

so, y'all want to come back to reality now or you wanna tell us how he was THIS close to holding all the belts?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> All 10 seconds after the lucky punch till the finish. It's not outclassing, it's getting caught, regardless of if he floundered for a few seconds afterwards.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to know the difference though, my post was addressed at intelligent posters.
> 
> In any case it's pretty much consensus among the MMA community that Serra got lucky, and everyone expected GSP to effortlessly destroy Serra in the rematch, which he did. No one with a brain cell expects the result to be any different if Goober fought Nate again next card with a full camp.


Someone's a sassy little girl today int they? You go girl.

But yeah, Serra was clean outboxing GSP for that whole fight before finishing him.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

oldfan said:


> all of you whiners need to understand something. Nobody hates conor mcgregor. Nobody that I know of.
> 
> Some of us simply recognize what he is.
> he's a loudmouth ***** who wanted everyone to think he's special and above other fighters when he clearly is not. he's a good fighter. he's a good talker. He's a good marketer. he isn't great at anything except cutting weight and getting fights at his advantage.
> ...


why are you trying so hard to convince those with different point of views as yours?
why bother? what do you get out of this?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm enjoying it. more than i should but so what. 

Imagine my fun after frankie whoops his ass :hug:

edit: as an after thought though... what do you get out of posting? why did you post this? did you enjoy it?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hadoq said:


> why are you trying so hard to convince those with different point of views as yours?
> why bother? what do you get out of this?


You aren't too familiar with our Oldfan are you?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Someone's a sassy little girl today int they? You go girl.
> 
> But yeah, Serra was clean outboxing GSP for that whole fight before finishing him.


Ok? 

http://tvuol.uol.com.br/video/ufc-69--georges-stpierre-x-matt-serra-04024D193264C8994326

So Serra eats a few glancing head kicks and stiff jabs, nothing happens, nothing happens, lands a weak leg kick and a body shot, whiffs at air and get leg kicks checked and countered .... and the finish. That was "outboxing" until the lucky punch right?

As usual, you don't have any freakin idea what you're talking about.

And I don't care how far you got into reading my piece, everyone here already knows you have the attention span of a gerbil. You can't get past 3 lines of simple wording without typing the first dumb thing that pops into your head.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Orly?
> 
> http://tvuol.uol.com.br/video/ufc-69--georges-stpierre-x-matt-serra-04024D193264C8994326
> 
> ...


4:50 - Both miss jabs.
4:38 - Serra misses a jab hook combo.
4:35 - GSP misses a head kick.
4:29 - GSP lands a body kick. Serra misses a hook.
4:14 - GSP head kick attempt easily blocked.
4:10 - Weak leg kick from Serra, decent counter left from GSP.
4:05 - GSP misses head kick.
4:00 - GSP misses two jabs.
3:58 - Both throw a combo, both land.
3:46 - GSP misses head kick.
3:37 - GSP checks leg kick but it still lands.
3:32 - Serra lands to the body, GSP misses one two combo.
3:27 - GSP misses head kick.
3:22 - GSP lands a weak jab, Serra misses two jabs.
3:13 - Serra lands a leg kick.
3:11 - Both throw a combo, neither lands clean.
3:08 - GSP misses a leg kick.
3:05 - Serra misses a body shot, GSP misses a lead hook counter.
3:01 - Serra lands a leg kick.
2:56 - Exchange, Serra lands clean with a body shot.
2:50 - Serra misses a superman, both miss combos.
2:44 - GSP misses head kick.
2:33 - GSP misses leg kick.
2:31 - GSP head kick blocked easily. GSP lands leg kick. Serra misses hook.
2:16 - GSP misses jab.
2:09 - GSP misses head kick.
2:06 - Serra misses jab.
2:04 - Serra lands a glancing hook which stumbles GSP.
2:00 - Serra goes in for the kill and drops GSP.
1:53 - GSP gets separation.
1:52 - Serra catches GSP again and sends him stumbling back.
1:49 - GSP shoots for a panic takedown.
1:47 - Both stand up.
1:46 - Serra drops him again.
1:44 - Serra unloads ground and pound to finish the fight.



Now the original comparison is that "all of the greats have lost a fight", and you basically said that GSP's doesn't really count as opposed to McGregor's, which I assume you mean "exposes him as a weak fight" (no bias of course).

So in the GSP / Serra fight, let's just take Fight Metric's stats. Serra lands 20/40 significant strikes, 50%. GSP lands 6/23, 26%. From the timeline above, you can see GSP landed 0/8 head kicks.

Now let's compare this to the McGregor fight. I'm not watching it now or anything, but in general almost everyone who isn't apparently a crazed anti-McGregor lad thinks McGregor won round 1. Diaz definitely landed some strikes, but at the absolute most biased you can be, let's call it a draw (as Serra and GSP was essentially a draw). Then Diaz stumbles McGregor with a punch, and basically goes in for the kill (McGregor was rocked less so than GSP so the kill took longer).

So what's really different here? 

Either Serra was edging the GSP fight or was drawing until he landed the big punch (one he was trying to set up throughout the fight).

Either McGregor was winning the fight (he clearly was) or was drawing until Diaz landed the big punch (one he tries to land in every fight).


Now put all of your biases together. You're probably a GSP fan, we all know you hate Conor McGregor. But GSP lost that fight because he was being ineffective and got clipped. McGregor lost that fight, despite DEFINITELY doing better than GSP was, because he was ineffective and got clipped. The punch from Serra is one he was trying to set up a few times in the round (ergo, not a lucky punch) and you don't need to watch too much Diaz tape to know he's trying to land the one two punches (and he landed a couple of them, specifically in the second round).

McGregor did much better than GSP did against Serra. Now I'm not saying McGregor can ever come back like GSP can, or that he can ever beat Nate Diaz, I'm saying that you're clearly just letting your glaring biases which you allow take over you in every thread cloud your judgement. GSP's loss was every big as much of a negative and lack of correct techniques, defence and judgement as McGregor's was, if not worse.



Boom. Call me Aldi cause I just put Lidl out of business.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

oldfan said:


> I'm enjoying it. more than i should but so what.
> 
> Imagine my fun after frankie whoops his ass :hug:
> 
> edit: as an after thought though... what do you get out of posting? why did you post this? did you enjoy it?


you don't look like you're enjoying yourself tho.

I didn't enjoy posting it, to be honest, but at least I didn't spend lots of time posting lots of stuff about some dude I don't like.

you just sound (or read, rather) bitter and somewhat angry.

why not spend some time posting about stuff you enjoy?
or at least rant about something that actually matters and, somehow, "deserve" your bitterness.

I'm cool tho, just gonna ignore you from now on, as I don't really like bitter people in general.

much love <3


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 4:50 - Both miss jabs.
> 4:38 - Serra misses a jab hook combo.
> 4:35 - GSP misses a head kick.
> 4:29 - GSP lands a body kick. Serra misses a hook.
> ...


Clyde just f**ked your shit up Liddell what ya gonna do brah!!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 4:50 - Both miss jabs.
> 4:38 - Serra misses a jab hook combo.
> 4:35 - GSP misses a head kick.
> 4:29 - GSP lands a body kick. Serra misses a hook.
> ...


So by your own count, GSP lands 2 kicks and 4 punches until the lucky punch aside from numerous blocked kicks. Serra lands 2 punches and 3 leg kicks, and of these a couple by your own admission are weak or checked and not clean. i.e. GSP landed more until the lucky punch at 2:04 behind the head. And either way, NEXT TO NOTHING HAPPENED ... this is not outboxing, it is warmup (which GSP was edging by your own count) and then a lucky punch. That's it.

Fightmetric is irrelevant, are you stupid? Fightmetric is showing the dozens of punches AFTER GSP got dazed with the lucky punch. None of those would have existed if not for that ONE punch. "He was trying to set it up the whole time" is simply your unprovable OPINION. It's just one shot which was illegal anyway. You can't TRY to set up an illegal blow that goes under the ref's radar and barely clips at a critical illegal danger spot (back of the cranium) right as your opponent is ducking under.

You're saying McGregor did better than GSP but all you need to factor if it was LUCK was one single question. If you take out that ONE PUNCH from the GSP fight, how do you think it could have gone? 

Any rational person would say GSP would continue to outland and edge on the feet, and would have the obviously superior groundgame and probably BATTER him mercilessly on the ground, like he did the second fight. Why didn't Serra set up that punch the second time then if he was so much better? 

Now take out any ONE strike from the Diaz-Goober fight. Go on, any single strike, heck I'll even make it a combo. Take it out, Diaz was unlucky and it didn't land. Now what? Does Goober win the fight? Does he suddenly have the gas or power to put Diaz away? NO, he couldn't do it even while fresh in the first. Does he have the wrestling to grind Diaz? NO. Does he have the ground game to survive for more than 30 seconds on the ground against Diaz? NO. Does he have the chin or heart to continue taking FIVE ROUNDS of what Diaz is now dishing to him? HECK NO.

There is absolutely no scenario after he got disheartened that Goober could win that fight, and it wasn't due to ONE STRIKE. He was outlasted and outclassed, PERIOD.

The only thing you put out of business is logic.



hadoq said:


> you don't look like you're enjoying yourself tho.
> 
> I didn't enjoy posting it, to be honest, but at least I didn't spend lots of time posting lots of stuff about some dude I don't like.
> 
> ...


It's so funny watching all the goober cult suddenly turn into saints passing out condescending fake love emojis and claiming moral high ground when their logic is shredded just like their goober :laugh:

Why are you even ON a forum then if not to discuss views and affect them? That is the very purpose of a forum. If you just want news or the fights, you have news websites and the fights themselves.

And if you want to act the holy universal love saint, you need to stop getting wet for a guy that dishes out nothing but hate and greed everytime he opens his mouth, because the hypocrisy shines through. Oh I'm sorry that's "entertainment", saints must have weird tastes around these parts . Well eviscerating that is entertainment for us, no hatred involved. In fact you're the one that sounds bitter and butthurt.



DonRifle said:


> Clyde just f**ked your shit up Liddell what ya gonna do brah!!


LMAO you must be truly desperate when you start leaning on CLYDE for logic :laugh:. Did this really shake you up that bad Don? I'm worried for you now buddy.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rewatching that Sera-GSP fight somewhat recently, i was pretty shocked just how hittable he was... he was leaving a lot of openings against someone who i believe he thought could not knock him out. 

Sound familiar? 

GSP took these lessons and became an infinitely better fighter. Maybe McGregor can too... Instead of using his accurate punches as his defense, and relying on his chin when that fails maybe he will actually learn some defense. 

Nate had a point when he said "Who do you train with" McGregor needs some boxing lessons, focusing on defense. Needs to spar a lot more, learn to survive when things get rough. Can't do that only training at SBG, certainly can't get that from Ido Portal.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Rewatching that Sera-GSP fight somewhat recently, i was pretty shocked just how hittable he was... he was leaving a lot of openings against someone who i believe he thought could not knock him out.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


What mythical openings were these? GSP had his hands up, maintained range really well against the shorter fighter and even checked most leg kicks. 

You can't "cover up" the back of the head, it's a luck shot ... what do you want him to do, cradle his hands behind his head and leave his chin open?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

You know how sometimes someone might need to be someplace they don't want to be. They might say random lazy things that are out of character because they're grumpy, tired and don't particularly care if people get offended?

That's the vibe I got from Conor at the press conferences and weigh in. I don't think he's taking things seriously like he used to. He's on cruise control going through the motions but his heart and mind aren't in it.

Whether or not he'll ever regain his focus and be sharp again, remains to be seen. He fought well but the way he gased out could indicate he's not taking the fight game as seriously like he used to. He's sleepwalking through it, cutting corners and half assing some things.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> What mythical openings were these? GSP had his hands up, maintained range really well against the shorter fighter and even checked most leg kicks.
> 
> You can't "cover up" the back of the head, it's a luck shot ... what do you want him to do, cradle his hands above his head and leave his chin open?


You are very antagonistic.... 

There a reason why after this fight GSP became a very defensive, jab centric fighter. 

Very one of those raised chin hook, every miss, was another opening a fighter could capitalize on. GSP was trying to counter everything Sera was throwing. It's not exactly what got him in trouble here, but it was surprising to see. 

and the shot that hurt him... was actually two clean punches, first was certainly legal, hitting the temple, setting up the next punch, which looks legal to me, hitting the ear.

I mean.. Look at it. 










GSP throws a shot after Sera has launched his, thats not leaving an opening?


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

oldfan said:


> No one at feather weight has ever cut weight like conor has. That's it. That's all he has ever had. He's a good fighter who is great at cutting weight. and good fighter is being very generous to a rookie who panicked the first time he faced a normal size human.
> 
> ...yes i do know how a choke works. I'd love to show you sometime :hug:
> it takes 8-10 seconds after it's locked in tight to turn someone off. Did nate even have it locked in tight? It didn't look like it but it was over so fast I couldn't tell.
> Sage Northcut was embarrassed for goober.


You should rename yourself to sad bitter oldfan... 

You just discredited yourself for me on so many levels. I feel sorry for you. Its just sad...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> You are very antagonistic....
> 
> There a reason why after this fight GSP became a very defensive, jab centric fighter.
> 
> ...


Nice try posting the wrong gif, that was not the shot that hurt him, that was part of the barrage of punches that finished an already rocked guy throwing random punches while on jelly legs.

The shot that rocked him came at 2:04 on the clock, not 1:53.

Post me these "openings" BEFORE that 2:04 luck shot. Antagonism has nothing to do with, your logic doesn't check out.

GSP didn't suddenly become an awesome wrestler after the Serra loss, he was destroying credentialed wrestlers like Trigg and renown grapplers like a prime Karo on the ground long before and long after Serra. He just got clipped before he could impose that on Serra, something he easily remedied the second fight. 

This is the summation of Conor's "ground game" before Nate choked him out easily:



















Conor isn't going to suddenly learn the ground game and dominate Nate on the ground and he isn't taking him out on the feet. There is virtually nothing he can do to beat Nate in the foreseeable future, he is one dimensional as **** unlike GSP. Give Nate a full camp against goober and we might just see the first KO (bitch slap) in the cage.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Nice try posting the wrong gif, that was not the shot that hurt him, that was part of the barrage of punches that finished an already rocked guy throwing random punches while on jelly legs.
> 
> The shot that rocked him came at 2:04 on the clock.
> 
> ...


I am not going to pick through every opening for you... its pretty clear how gung ho GSP was fighting in the early stages of the fight, if you can't see it... thats your problem. 

Im not talking about GSP becoming a better wrestler, i am talking about him becoming a more refined striker, who never took any risks what so ever in that striking. He snapped that jab, never lunged in with punches, hardly even threw hooks and bar the 3rd Hughes fights, didn't throw many head kicks. 

You think McGregor cannot improve, why? He has improved so much from his regional days... why does it stop now? With a better game plan of course he can beat Nate Diaz, his puzzle has been solved... he limits his own output, moves laterally and for his own sake, learns some slicker defense then sure, why not? 

Will he do this? great fighters do it... add new aspects to there game, nearly all of them i can think of have done so, can McGregor become great? Probably not... fuk if i know.



oldfan said:


> it takes 8-10 seconds after it's locked in tight to turn someone off. Did nate even have it locked in tight? It didn't look like it but it was over so fast I couldn't tell.
> Sage Northcut was embarrassed for goober.


Mr Souza laughs at your 8-10 seconds.


----------



## iamfighter (Dec 17, 2015)

Conor is a good fighter but Nate Diaz proved he is a better fighter than Conor!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> I am not going to pick through every opening for you... its pretty clear how gung ho GSP was fighting in the early stages of the fight, if you can't see it... thats your problem.
> 
> Im not talking about GSP becoming a better wrestler, i am talking about him becoming a more refined striker, who never took any risks what so ever in that striking. He snapped that jab, never lunged in with punches, hardly even threw hooks and bar the 3rd Hughes fights, didn't throw many head kicks.
> 
> ...


Ok so

You: Gif of openings
Me: Wrong Gif, show actual openings, full fight posted
You: Uh ... well .. there's this .. uh ... I CAN'T DO ALL YOUR WORK NOW I ALREADY POSTED A WRONG GIF!

I get it .

Great fighters don't add entire aspects, they make adjustments. You're not gonna see Wonderboy suddenly submitting Maia next month.

GSP didn't just learn wrestling or the ground after Serra is what I was trying to say. He ALEADY HAD that aspect by dominating decorated grapplers throughout his career. He just used it more after Serra, in the rematch as well, and adjusted his standup SLIGHTLY. 

Conor DOESN'T have that ground aspect. Not even a little, for the level he's fighting at. He can't hang with elite guys on the ground, every time he's been kept down he's either been battered or submitted badly, he's not gonna add it in a few months or even a couple of years. And there is no minor adjustment he can make to outlast Nate in the standup, certainly not something Nate can't also improve with a full camp ... he's outranged, outlasted, outhearted even given a MAJOR handicap in preparation.

Anyway, this is getting dragged on, GSP just got clipped and you or Clyde have given zero proof to the contrary, he always had the tools to beat Serra. Goober had his soul stolen, one little slap at a time and the fight would go even worse for him if they fought next month. ZERO similarity.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight reminded me of how The Reem was supposed to destroy everyone. He was winning three fights then dropped the ball hard. On two of the occasions he got winded and in the third he got caught. A few fights removed he moved over to GJ camp and refined his game in route to smashing Frank Mir, Stefan Struve, Roy Nelson, and JDS. 

I'm not alluding that Conor should change camps. I think he needs to make a few adjustments and he can win by points. That's probably the safest bet. Think for a second. Not many have out struck the Diaz Bros. Sad to say, but Condit's GJ gameplan was or is probably the best approach. Leg kicks, move, oblique kicks move, side kicks move, jab, move. If Conor conserved his energy and fought this way he could do that for all five rounds at 155lbs and win by decision. Might not be pretty at all. But if he decides to throw bombs the way he did the end result is what happened on Saturday. Hubris got the best of em. He's KOed everyone so why shouldn't it work on everyone else even north of 145. Conor's assessment was so accurate. If only every fighter could make an honest assessment like that. The losers always complain about their shortcomings and never learn to adapt. Hate on Conor all you want, but dude is a winner and has the mindset of a champion. Even if he loses against Aldo or Edgar he's inspired me to a degree. 

When I look back at all the top tiered champions. They dropped the ball somewhere along the line. Anderson very early on in his career, GSP midway through his career, Ronda + Holm + Tate all presently (all three have won and lost although the latter is the current champ), Cain, Werdum, Demetrius Johnson against DC then he moved down, and DC against Faber. I specifically chose these as prime examples of how imperfect this sport can be. 

Now, we'll see how Conor fares at UFC 200.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> This fight reminded me of how The Reem was supposed to destroy everyone. He was winning three fights then dropped the ball hard. On two of the occasions he got winded and in the third he got caught. A few fights removed he moved over to GJ camp and refined his game in route to smashing Frank Mir, Stefan Struve, Roy Nelson, and JDS.
> 
> I'm not alluding that Conor should change camps. I think he needs to make a few adjustments and he can win by points. That's probably the safest bet. Think for a second. Not many have out struck the Diaz Bros. Sad to say, but Condit's GJ gameplan was or is probably the best approach. Leg kicks, move, oblique kicks move, side kicks move, jab, move. If Conor conserved his energy and fought this way he could do that for all five rounds at 155lbs and win by decision. Might not be pretty at all. But if he decides to throw bombs the way he did the end result is what happened on Saturday. Hubris got the best of em. He's KOed everyone so why shouldn't it work on everyone else even north of 145. Conor's assessment was so accurate. If only every fighter could make an honest assessment like that. The losers always complain about their shortcomings and never learn to adapt. Hate on Conor all you want, but dude is a winner and has the mindset of a champion. Even if he loses against Aldo or Edgar he's inspired me to a degree.
> 
> ...


The problem with the "he can outpoint" Nate with a safe gameplan theory is that you need reach for that to work. 

You don't outpoint someone who has a longer and better jab than you, better chin than you, and miles more cardio than you. Conor isn't a point-fighter and he certainly isn't one who can outpoint the rangier guy. He is a power head-hunter and early finisher that's it, and he can't do that to Nate. Nate would keep him at the end of his punches all night and take the decision easily if Conor actually had to heart to eat the punches and go the distance instead of "panicking".

Condit is a 6'2" fighter with a 77 inch reach, an inch over Nick and also rangier kicks. 

Conor is 5'9" to Nate's 6'1", punching up four inches and losing even more than their 2" reach difference. Nate's jab and 1-2 is impeccable. There is zero chance that Conor outpoints him with Condit's hit and run plan, that plan was designed for a completely different body type. Better stick to fighting "midgets".


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> The problem with the "he can outpoint" Nate with a safe gameplan theory is that you need reach for that to work.
> 
> You don't outpoint someone who has a longer and better jab than you, better chin than you, and miles more cardio than you. Conor isn't a point-fighter and he certainly isn't one who can outpoint the rangier guy. He is a power head-hunter and early finisher that's it, and he can't do that to Nate. Nate would keep him at the end of his punches all night and take the decision easily if Conor actually had to heart to eat the punches and go the distance instead of "panicking".
> 
> ...


The RDA vs Nate Diaz fight is the reason people are saying Conor should've thrown more leg kicks. Nate was injured in that fight, he didn't make weight. RDA (being a southpaw like Conor) murdered Nate with leg kicks despite being the shorter fighter and having less reach. How much RDA's success was due to Nate going into the fight injured is hard to say, its still unknown what Nate's injury was.

/exposition


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Trix said:


> The RDA vs Nate Diaz fight is the reason people are saying Conor should've thrown more leg kicks. Nate was injured in that fight, he didn't make weight. RDA (being a southpaw like Conor) murdered Nate with leg kicks despite being the shorter fighter and having less reach. How much RDA's success was due to Nate going into the fight injured is hard to say, its still unknown what Nate's injury was.
> 
> /exposition


Sure, but when has Conor EVER thrown leg kicks? Obliques, sure, and Nate countered likewise. Flashy capoeira nonsense that whiffs and gasses him, check. Standard Muay Thai fare? Nope, never had it.

You guys are taking completely different fighters with completely different skillsets and body types and assuming Conor would beat Nate IF he was those other fighters. No joke, and if Nate Diaz was Overeem he'd snap RDA and Conor into two at the same time ... but he isn't, he doesn't have those tools and that body.

It's not just Conor takes "a crash course in leg kicking for dummies" and suddenly he's tooling Nate on the feet. Nate is a high level striker who has been fighting Muay Thai stylists for decades, it takes an elite muay thai fighter like RDA under the tutelage of a MT master like Cordiero for years to get to the level where they'd be able to set those leg kicks up and damage a guy like Nate at will. 

The way you guys are talking is like you think Joe Schmoe off the streets could wipe the floor with Nate if they just were smart enough to swing at his legs, oh why didn't Conor think of that?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Sure, but when has Conor EVER thrown leg kicks? Obliques, sure, and Nate countered likewise. Flashy capoeira nonsense that whiffs and gasses him, check. Standard Muay Thai fare? Nope, never had it.
> 
> You guys are taking completely different fighters with completely different skillsets and body types and assuming Conor would beat Nate IF he was those other fighters. No joke, and if Nate Diaz was Overeem he'd snap RDA and Conor into two at the same time ... but he isn't, he doesn't have those tools and that body.
> 
> ...


Conor's a southpaw.

Most (if not all) of the people he fought were regular stance.

If a southpaw throws a leg kick to a regular stance person's lead leg, its a lot easier to get shin on shin contact which is why a lot of people don't throw that technique in southpaw vs regular stance fights.

If you want an example of how that can go bad, Jose Aldo(regular stance) broke his foot trying to leg kick Korean Zombie(southpaw). Anderson Silva(southpaw) broke his leg trying to leg kick Chris Weidman(regular stance).

Leg kicks are a lot safer when its southpaw versus southpaw or regular stance versus regular stance. Conor and Nate both being southpaws, Conor could've used leg kicks more than in his previous fights.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ok so
> 
> You: Gif of openings
> Me: Wrong Gif, show actual openings, full fight posted
> You: Uh ... well .. there's this .. uh ... I CAN'T DO ALL YOUR WORK NOW I ALREADY POSTED A WRONG GIF!


I am going by memory, thoughts i had months ago while watching this, noting the change in GSP's approach, so this work would require me finding a download for the fight, downloading it... then watching it, making time stamps the whole time... just because you have a stick up your ass, this is not the first time you have asked this of me, you seem to overestimate how far i will go to change your opinion. 

You can't even see the point i am making abotu McGregor anyway, you keep banging on about wrestling and ground games... McGregor's ground game did not lose him this fight. When he was fresh he instantly swept Nate and spent the short time left on top of him. 

His striking lost him this fight, and his striking needs that adjustment to win fights against people who won't either panic or fall when he lands his first big punch. He panicked, brought on from loading up on shots, jumping in to close that distance which took away from his stamina... this is what needs fixing more than his ground game. 

Did Cain Velásquez lose to Werdum based on his bad ground game? because he dived in on a dumb takedown after getting beat up? Ground game is another matter entirely, plenty of strikers have added enough to nullify a good ground game, Gustafson is a pretty good example to add to one you brought up in Stephan Thompson.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> I am going by memory, thoughts i had months ago while watching this, noting the change in GSP's approach, so this work would require me finding a download for the fight, downloading it... then watching it, making time stamps the whole time... just because you have a stick up your ass, this is not the first time you have asked this of me, you seem to overestimate how far i will go to change your opinion.
> 
> You can't even see the point i am making abotu McGregor anyway, you keep banging on about wrestling and ground games... McGregor's ground game did not lose him this fight. When he was fresh he instantly swept Nate and spent the short time left on top of him.
> 
> ...


*Sigh* or you could scroll up like 4 posts from when you replied to me and watch the full fight link I posted . Here it is again.

http://tvuol.uol.com.br/video/ufc-69...193264C8994326

And if you don't want to make a timeline, just read Clyde's giant ass word by word timeline for the fight like 2 posts above yours. Do you always just jump into a conversation without even reading it?

McGregor was losing the striking game and he doesn't have an option of the ground game, that's what I meant.

GSP had that option of the ground game. That is the "adjustment" he made in the second fight with Serra. His switched games. He didn't outstrike Serra and "leg kick" or "jab" him away in their second fight, or any trivial obvious adjustment you MMA savants are suggesting that their coaches apparently never heard of.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeeeesus, I have my fighters that I love to hate, but oldfan comes across as bitter and twisted. I want to give him a hug.

PS - Where did this "Goober" thing come from?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> *Sigh* or you could scroll up like 4 posts from when you replied to me and watch the full fight link I posted . Here it is again.
> 
> http://tvuol.uol.com.br/video/ufc-69...193264C8994326
> 
> ...


That link doesn't work btw... 

Let me just ask you, was GSP more aggressive standing in this fight than he was in later fights? If so, why did he play thing safer after? Was he trying to leave less openings? 

GSP without an option of a ground game could make the necessary adjustments to out strike Sera... Like you say, it would be hard for McGregor to get good enough to outgrapple Nate, He would need to bring a more conservative plan. 

You said "You don't outpoint someone who has a longer and better jab than you" But this absolutely can happen, You force a taller man to step towards you, when you step in you only need to cover half the distance, this is how a shorter fight beats a taller one. Stay on the outside, stick and move with solid combos... its basically how Edgar does it. Any fighter can incorporate new aspects into there style, if they feel they need to.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> The problem with the "he can outpoint" Nate with a safe gameplan theory is that you need reach for that to work.
> 
> You don't outpoint someone who has a longer and better jab than you, better chin than you, and miles more cardio than you. Conor isn't a point-fighter and he certainly isn't one who can outpoint the rangier guy. He is a power head-hunter and early finisher that's it, and he can't do that to Nate. Nate would keep him at the end of his punches all night and take the decision easily if Conor actually had to heart to eat the punches and go the distance instead of "panicking".
> 
> ...


I thought he'd come out the way he did, but utilize leg kicks.



Trix said:


> The RDA vs Nate Diaz fight is the reason people are saying Conor should've thrown more leg kicks. Nate was injured in that fight, he didn't make weight. RDA (being a southpaw like Conor) murdered Nate with leg kicks despite being the shorter fighter and having less reach. How much RDA's success was due to Nate going into the fight injured is hard to say, its still unknown what Nate's injury was.
> 
> /exposition


 This was definitely a blue print. 



Liddellianenko said:


> Sure, but when has Conor EVER thrown leg kicks? Obliques, sure, and Nate countered likewise. Flashy capoeira nonsense that whiffs and gasses him, check. Standard Muay Thai fare? Nope, never had it.
> 
> You guys are taking completely different fighters with completely different skillsets and body types and assuming Conor would beat Nate IF he was those other fighters. No joke, and if Nate Diaz was Overeem he'd snap RDA and Conor into two at the same time ... but he isn't, he doesn't have those tools and that body.
> 
> ...


It's true, Conor isn't a muay thai fighter who throws leg kicks at a 45 degree angle chopping down on the leg. He's more karate/taekwondo/capoeira based. Seeing how cerebal Conor is I'd imagine he watched the RDA fight along with the others' to pinpoint a plan a, b, and c game plan. Heck I just watched the entire Firaz analysis and he said the same thing. He thought Conor was going to use leg kicks to slow Nate down. As much hate as Condit got I suppose he did the right game plan against his older brother. Hubris got the better of Conor for sure. It mentally broke him when he realized he couldn't take out Nate. Even he admitted he "panicked." 

I don't think people realize that every feather weight w/ the exception of Max Holloway has been KOed by Conor. Thus in his mind it would translate the same up north. This was a question all of us were wondering. Well, we got our answer...lol...and so did Conor. His power does not translate at the higher division at least not against Nate although you could see how busted up the right side of his face was. 

I'm glad Conor saved the card, but even I thought it was a big gamble to face Nate at 170lbs. Conor's never fought at 170lbs his entire career. Ultimately he needs to adjust and game plan. Live and learn.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> That link doesn't work btw...
> 
> Let me just ask you, was GSP more aggressive standing in this fight than he was in later fights? If so, why did he play thing safer after? Was he trying to leave less openings?
> 
> ...


Weird, the original link worked, you should have seen that 2 pages ago, copying and pasting forum links is weird. Here again properly:

http://mais.uol.com.br/view/0e0fsce...rre-x-matt-serra-04024D193264C8994326?types=A

Disagree on the rest, I don't think Conor has the leg kicks to outpoint Nate but we're going in circles at this point. I've made my logical point, now it's all opinion and conjecture. 

Bottomline this is nothing like the GSP loss, and as of now goober doesn't compare to those guys the way he's been crushed in his prime by a high level gatekeeperish LW.



No_Mercy said:


> I thought he'd come out the way he did, but utilize leg kicks.
> 
> This was definitely a blue print.
> 
> ...


Would you guys stop with the 170 lbs Welterweight huge huge risk warrior stuff?

It's so much spin it's ridiculous how intelligent vets on the forum are repeating it, the spin was meant for clueless casuals who've never heard of Nate Diaz and think he's some giant ass Welterweight, not intelligent diehards like yourself and the ones on forums who actually know who he is. 

Nate Diaz fought 25 of his 29 fights at lightweight. He went up to Welterweight for 4 fights, went 2-2, got manhandled there and came back. He is a LIGHTWEIGHT who just came off a LW fight. If Nate is a welterweight then BJ Penn is a LHW for taking on Machida.

This was not a welterweight fight, this was a lightweight fight where one guy didn't even have the luxury of being able to work off his off season McDonalds and Bud light. And the other guy is a LIGHTWEIGHT who's fought half his career at LIGHTWEIGHT, and had the LUXURY of not even dehydrating an ounce off in the sauna where he usually dehydrated ~40 lbs beating on even smaller guys. 

And the lightwight with ALL the luxuries and preparations got his ASS HANDED TO HIM by the lightweight with none of the luxuries and preparations, the same lightweight he was mocking continuously for the last 10 days as a skinny fat loser. Nothing "warrior" about it.

If this fight "officially" happened at lightweight, both guys would look the EXACT SAME, except Nate would be even sharper and more prepared with even better cardio after a full camp. They would have steamed off some water weight the day before and regained them back the day of the fight, the muscle mass would have been the same. This was not a "welterweight" fight unless you think 5 lbs of off season burritos sitting in your belly is some sort of advantage, so will people please stop repeating that spin.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Weird, the original link worked, you should have seen that 2 pages ago, copying and pasting forum links is weird. Here again properly:
> 
> http://mais.uol.com.br/view/0e0fsce...rre-x-matt-serra-04024D193264C8994326?types=A
> 
> ...


I'm going to use history as a template. BJ Penn usually started off strong in the 1st round in all of his ww fights then faded fast. At 155 which is his normal weight class he was able to sustain his energy for all five rounds. Nate isn't that much bigger so the WW debate isn't so much about fighting a significantly stronger or bigger opponent. He is rangier though which nullifies Conor's reach. The issue is how Conor handles himself at a higher weight. He was too busy gorging himself with steak. You seem to think I'm defending Conor. I did not bet on Conor and I'm indifferent. I research breakdowns such as the Firaz and Gracie analysis to formulate an overall picture in my mind WITHOUT having any emotional attachment. Conor got beat and I'm looking at all the variables that lead to that NOT as an excuse. Conor doesn't need me to defend him. I'm saying it how I see it just like any other fight in an open forum. Watch the Firaz and Gracie breakdown and they all stated that Conor was blasting Nate's face. He simply couldn't finish. His power didn't translate. Once Conor slowed down, Nate's punches landed coupled with the energy zap...it was game over. What else is there, but to see why or how that transpired. History has shown us many early round finishers namely BJ Penn and Vitor Belfort. They've rarely came back from being down though. I think Conor learned a valuable lesson on what he can or can not do. At 155 the results may have been the same or maybe it may not have been. My hypothesis is based on his entire career fighting at 145 and 155 that gassing would not have been as much of an issue. For now my discussion is pretty much done. Rather than nitpicking on the loss or win I viewed it as a fantastic co and main event that made my weekend. I was not emotionally invested at all cuz I know Conor will be back and I see what he's doing for the sport. He's got the entire social media buzzing, getting you guys talking and bringing traffic to the forums.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Atilak said:


> You should rename yourself to sad bitter oldfan...
> 
> You just discredited yourself for me on so many levels. I feel sorry for you. Its just sad...


I'm a little confused and amused by the bitter and sad comments. I guess I'm just not a very good communicator.

I'm having a lot of fun laughing at goober and his gobblers. In fact I just watched the fight again because it entertains me so much.
Conor is an entertainer. he certainly entertains me. he looked so lost trying to figure out what to do when he doesn't have 3-5 inch reach advantage.I wonder if he will learn to hold his hands up now :laugh:

but seriously if he wants to be successful at the actual fighting part of being in the UFC he should quit playing touchbutt and ask Nate and Nick to take him in and teach him something.

but let not your timid hearts be troubled gobblers. I just read that when he loses to Frankie, Dana is going to give him a shot at Dominick Cruz' belt. They won't stop until they find him a belt he can keep :laugh:





I appreciate the concern y'all but I'm having a goodt time :hug:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm going to use history as a template. BJ Penn usually started off strong in the 1st round in all of his ww fights then faded fast. At 155 which is his normal weight class he was able to sustain his energy for all five rounds. Nate isn't that much bigger so the WW debate isn't so much about fighting a significantly stronger or bigger opponent. He is rangier though which nullifies Conor's reach. The issue is how Conor handles himself at a higher weight. He was too busy gorging himself with steak. You seem to think I'm defending Conor. I did not bet on Conor and I'm indifferent. I research breakdowns such as the Firaz and Gracie analysis to formulate an overall picture in my mind WITHOUT having any emotional attachment. Conor got beat and I'm looking at all the variables that lead to that NOT as an excuse. Conor doesn't need me to defend him. I'm saying it how I see it just like any other fight in an open forum. Watch the Firaz and Gracie breakdown and they all stated that Conor was blasting Nate's face. He simply couldn't finish. His power didn't translate. Once Conor slowed down, Nate's punches landed coupled with the energy zap...it was game over. What else is there, but to see why or how that transpired. History has shown us many early round finishers namely BJ Penn and Vitor Belfort. They've rarely came back from being down though. I think Conor learned a valuable lesson on what he can or can not do. At 155 the results may have been the same or maybe it may not have been. My hypothesis is based on his entire career fighting at 145 and 155 that gassing would not have been as much of an issue. For now my discussion is pretty much done. Rather than nitpicking on the loss or win I viewed it as a fantastic co and main event that made my weekend. I was not emotionally invested at all cuz I know Conor will be back and I see what he's doing for the sport. He's got the entire social media buzzing, getting you guys talking and bringing traffic to the forums.


Oh I didn't mean it as an attack or implying you were emotionally invested in him ... I know you find the guy an interesting fighter but you're not the fanboy kinds.

It's just silly seeing the 170 lbs spin all the time so I thought I'd address that.

And yeah Conor brings a lot of viewers and discussion and PPV buys etc. but honestly I think most of it is negative energy generated by trash talk, disrespect and juvenilism. Yeah it's great for the UFC to cash out and maybe it's good for forum ad revenues, but we see none of that do we? How do we actual "martial arts" fans benefit from all that?

I don't get the argument that we should love him for all the "new fans he's bringing to the sport". With rare exceptions, Conor fans seem like mostly fawning casuals and tapout wearing, disrespectful douchebags ... which seems pretty natural considering they're only emulating the guy they admire. 

I don't see why that is so great ... if I cared about raw numbers of the unwashed peanut gallery, I'd be on sherdog instead of here.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Sure, but when has Conor EVER thrown leg kicks? Obliques, sure, and Nate countered likewise. Flashy capoeira nonsense that whiffs and gasses him, check. Standard Muay Thai fare? Nope, never had it.
> 
> You guys are taking completely different fighters with completely different skillsets and body types and assuming Conor would beat Nate IF he was those other fighters. No joke, and if Nate Diaz was Overeem he'd snap RDA and Conor into two at the same time ... but he isn't, he doesn't have those tools and that body.
> 
> ...


Couple things,

Connor has show disdain for Muay Thai at his own peril. That being said, given he's a kinaesthetic genius, a camp in thailand would give him a pretty decent leg kick. Not talking anything earth shattering, but it is his JOB as a martial artist to develop and refine techniques. Connor is a collector, he just has had a foundational prejudice against Muay Thai. I don't think you really need super tricky setups to kick Nate in the leg, historically that hasnt been the case.

If we are comparing him to GSP. who was a karate based fighter who 'added' wrestling, a good leg kick isn't a great stretch. But I agree that GSP is MUCH more well rounded than Connor, a little less crisp in flashy in standup, but dominant in intergrating wrestling and his striking.

As for your last thought, yes, Connor had a mental and stylistic blind spot. His KO style was part of his ego. He thought he could pursue it regardless of his competition. Nate IS a really bad stylistic match up for him, but i don't think an impossible mountain.

Whatever happens, i think (hope), we'll see a more thoughtful Connor going forward. He thought he could blitz his way through the UFC, (hubris), but he has to actually figure out fights on a deeper level.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You're are wrong and Lidl is right god dammit!



I feel like we all need to acknowledge how horrifically nasty that stomp was. Never seen someone's leg in suck a disgusting position when it lands. That could have been a fight ender right there.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think he got sloppy and got caught but he was handily beating Nate before that it was starting to look like Penn/Sanchez II.

I think beating three of the top five FW's in the world is good enough to call someone great. Now if he can't make the weight cut that's a problem, much like Nate Diaz, Dominic Cruz and Anderson Silva Manorexia has been the key to their success.

He currently dropped to seven on the p4p list, which I think is fairly absurd. He shouldn't drop behind Dos Anjos, Werdum, and Lawler those guys could lose to four or five guys in their divisions, Conor lost to a guy 2/3 divisions above him.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

John8204 said:


> I think he got sloppy and got caught but he was handily beating Nate before that it was starting to look like Penn/Sanchez II.
> 
> I think beating three of the top five FW's in the world is good enough to call someone great. Now if he can't make the weight cut that's a problem, much like Nate Diaz, Dominic Cruz and Anderson Silva Manorexia has been the key to their success.
> 
> He currently dropped to seven on the p4p list, which I think is fairly absurd. He shouldn't drop behind Dos Anjos, Werdum, and Lawler those guys could lose to four or five guys in their divisions,* Conor lost to a guy 2/3 divisions above him.*


two - THREE divisions above :laugh:? Are you sure it wasn't FIFTY while we're at this ridiculous spin :laugh:? Are we certain that Nate wasn't a 50 mile tall Titan from ancient Greece now? Because really, we should all be giving props to the great goober for his "warrior spirit", hear hear.

When has Nate ever fought at MIDDLEWEIGHT? You nuthuggers are getting more butthurt, delusional and ridiculous by the minute with this spin!

It is AT BEST one division above, Nate being a career lightweight and goober is a FW. But in reality it's not even that, because as you yourself acknowledge, the great dehydrator can't even really make the FW limit anymore and barely did in the past, the guy is a LW who fought another LW and got his ASS WHUPPED, not "caught".


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Conor lost to a guy 2/3 divisions above him.


y'all never quit :laugh:

thankyou:hug:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Conor lost to a guy 2/3 divisions above him.


it's true but we were discussing weight divisions not skill.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah Nate's really one division above him. If you are going to say Nate is a natural WW, then Conor is a natural LW so it evens itself out.

It's definitely a harsh fall for Conor in the P4P rankings but really he's only that highly ranked cause Aldo was #1 at the time. RDA's recent wins are a bit more impressive than everything outside of Aldo so they should be close enough together regardless of the situation.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Mr Souza laughs at your 8-10 seconds.


:jaw: daaaamn that's fast. it must have something to do with fatigue and low oxygen in the brain to start with .
I've been choked out 3 times. first time was a demonstration. we were standing and coach told me to tap whenever I wanted to but see how long I could hold on. I counted to 7 before I saw stars and tapped and he gently lowered me to the ground.

the other 2 times i was actively resisting my training partners and it took them more than 30 seconds to get it locked in right and I thought I was still ok until they were asking me if I was ok. :laugh:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> There a reason why after this fight GSP became a very defensive, jab centric fighter.


yeah there is a reason, its called brain damage.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> :jaw: daaaamn that's fast. it must have something to do with fatigue and low oxygen in the brain to start with .
> I've been choked out 3 times. first time was a demonstration. we were standing and coach told me to tap whenever I wanted to but see how long I could hold on. I counted to 7 before I saw stars and tapped and he gently lowered me to the ground.
> 
> the other 2 times i was actively resisting my training partners and it took them more than 30 seconds to get it locked in right and I thought I was still ok until they were asking me if I was ok. :laugh:


Damm, i dont want that for me.
Not that much brain cells to spare, lol.
Iǘe done Capoeira for the past two years,
moving on to kick-boxing next.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conor is a handful, but he's not versatile enough to be a long reigning Champ, let alone stealing belts at higher weights. He's not what Aldo was...yes he beat Aldo but I've never seen a Champ so emotionally battered by the UFC, Conor won that fight with his mouth. Which yes, is possible, for you modern fight fans. Conor obviously does not have the longevity of Aldo because he chose a weight class he can't stay in.

Unfortunately Conor has said that he lost to Nate because of fighting a 'bigger man'. After beating Aldo, Conor said he could not make the weight anymore and was given a LW title fight, said he'd fight any weight above because they all fall, said Nate is the skinniest fat man ever, said Nate has a soft body and no chance in a fight, said he was the one who made it a 170lb fight.

Sure Conor said those things in the build up to try and gain his usual mental advantage, but I feel he also believed those things, and the fact he's responded to the loss with 'I fought a bigger man'... wow. You weighed 168, he weighed 169, you had a camp, he had less than two weeks... please.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

End of the day, I didn't enjoy watching Conor lose as much as I thought I might. I enjoy all the crazy theatre that comes with him, including threads like this one gratuitously enjoying the moment.

But now some days have passed, I have to acknowledge that the man gave away all his advantages and took a bonkers fight. An unbeaten newly crowned champion doing that is crazy crazy shit. Gave away his size and reach and looked excited at the prospect. Against Diaz no less. Somebody the whole MMA world knows is a hardcore mutherfuker for any striker to tackle.

Bravery means a lot to me in a fighter. And all these other fighters calling him a pu$$y are so obsessed with him, they cant see the wood from the trees. What he did is very much not pu$$y. And to me, they sound uber bitter because they know they dont have the balls to do it.

Cant wait to see him fight again. I think he is a GREAT fighter.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Conor is a handful, but he's not versatile enough to be a long reigning Champ, let alone stealing belts at higher weights. He's not what Aldo was...yes he beat Aldo but I've never seen a Champ so emotionally battered by the UFC, Conor won that fight with his mouth. Which yes, is possible, for you modern fight fans. Conor obviously does not have the longevity of Aldo because he chose a weight class he can't stay in.
> 
> Unfortunately Conor has said that he lost to Nate because of fighting a 'bigger man'. After beating Aldo, Conor said he could not make the weight anymore and was given a LW title fight, said he'd fight any weight above because they all fall, said Nate is the skinniest fat man ever, said Nate has a soft body and no chance in a fight, said he was the one who made it a 170lb fight.
> 
> Sure Conor said those things in the build up to try and gain his usual mental advantage, but I feel he also believed those things, and the fact he's responded to the loss with 'I fought a bigger man'... wow. You weighed 168, he weighed 169, you had a camp, he had less than two weeks... please.


Yeah he said a lot of stuff that bit him in the arse.

Calls his opponents midgets -- says he got beat of the bigger man
"They panic wrestle when I hit them" -- "I panicked and tried to wrestle"
"No human can take my left" -- "He took my left"


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Spite said:


> Yeah he said a lot of stuff that bit him in the arse.
> 
> Calls his opponents midgets -- says he got beat of the bigger man
> "They panic wrestle when I hit them" -- "I panicked and tried to wrestle"
> "No human can take my left" -- "He took my left"


At least he is consensual. 

lol


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spite said:


> Yeah he said a lot of stuff that bit him in the arse.
> 
> Calls his opponents midgets -- says he got beat of the bigger man
> "They panic wrestle when I hit them" -- "I panicked and tried to wrestle"
> "No human can take my left" -- "He took my left"


Haha. Everyone is human in this game.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Cant wait to see him fight again. I think he is a GREAT fighter.


I think he's a ballsy fighter who is good.

Looking forward to seeing how he handles himself moving forward.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I think he got sloppy and got caught but he was handily beating Nate before that it was starting to look like Penn/Sanchez II.


Yeah but this fight was 5 rounds, not 1 round. He boxed Nate, couldn't keep up with the pace, gassed and got rocked then tapped. If he went to 4 rounds and was beating him in them, he still couldn't stand with Nate for the necessary amount of time. 

Great DBZ analogy now. Android 18 vs Vegeta, they fight and begin even but 18 knows she wont gas like Vegeta so they compete at this intense pace till he's worn out and she batters him. It's no consolation that Vegeta was competitive at the beginning of the fight b/c he can't sustain the energy he has to put in in order to compete. Same thing with Conor, all he appeared to show is that he can compete with Nate for one round (which Nate stated he knew he was going to start slow) but can't sustain that pace and level to actually beat him.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

joey.jupiter said:


> Great DBZ analogy now. Android 18 vs Vegeta


It would be great if you could give a DBZ analogy for every fight. That was awesome.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I still find it hilarious that Conor "won by getting in Aldo's head". Aldo throws fake right into a nice left and gets clipped and suddenly people are acting like he came out like Wanderlei or something.

Considering Conor usually starts with a fking hook kick to the head, it was hardly insane over committing from Aldo.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah it was just luck really.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> :jaw: daaaamn that's fast. it must have something to do with fatigue and low oxygen in the brain to start with .
> I've been choked out 3 times. first time was a demonstration. we were standing and coach told me to tap whenever I wanted to but see how long I could hold on. I counted to 7 before I saw stars and tapped and he gently lowered me to the ground.
> 
> the other 2 times i was actively resisting my training partners and it took them more than 30 seconds to get it locked in right and I thought I was still ok until they were asking me if I was ok. :laugh:


Pretty early into the fight too, 1:45 left of the first when the gif starts. Thats just Souza and his great technique and crazy vice grip, i guess most people just limit the blood flow with there choke, Souza straight cuts it off. 

Ive only been choked out once, and that was really quick too, it was while drilling guillotine escapes, kinda crazy since i didn't even feel it was that tight and drifted off just as i was passing his guard. The guy i was drilling with didn't even know it happened, because i came around as he eased off when i jumped to side control. Felt less than 8-10 seconds, felt more like 3-5.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> yeah there is a reason, its called brain damage.


and not wanting to lose, he didn't care about brain damage until it cost him a victory.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Pretty early into the fight too, 1:45 left of the first when the gif starts. Thats just Souza and his great technique and crazy vice grip, i guess most people just limit the blood flow with there choke, Souza straight cuts it off.
> 
> Ive only been choked out once, and that was really quick too, it was while drilling guillotine escapes, kinda crazy since i didn't even feel it was that tight and drifted off just as i was passing his guard. The guy i was drilling with didn't even now it happens, because eased off after i jumped to side control. Felt less than 8-10 seconds, felt more like 3-5.


Yes, 3-10 seconds as soon as a choke is locked in. For 3 seconds it must immediately sit very tight though. It's also a difference, in training you usually tighten the choke gradually, in a fight you go full force immediately.

Most people already know this one, but you can't skip the Werdum classic here:






Guy falls asleep in the moment he tries to tap and Werdum first isn't even aware that he actually choked him out.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

So let me get this straight... McGregor enters the UFC on a 8 fight win streak, wins 7 straight including 6 finishes and then brutally KOs the champion to take the title, making him 8-0 in the FW division with only 1 top FW not conquered. 

And he's not a great fighter... right ok.

I can accept that he's not Anderson Silva/GSP/JBJ/DJ great until he defends that belt several times, but let's not pretend he isn't a top fighter because he clearly is. 

Frankie is a tough challenge nonetheless... I'm looking forward to that fight. Aldo gets finished again if the rematch is made.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Hiro said:


> So let me get this straight... McGregor enters the UFC on a 8 fight win streak, wins 7 straight including 6 finishes and then brutally KOs the champion to take the title, making him 8-0 in the FW division with only 1 top FW not conquered.
> 
> And he's not a great fighter... right ok.


Chris Weidman. 2 TKO wins over the all time great, beats Machida before beating Machida became fashionable, then takes out a TRT fueled Belfort who'd creamed everyone not named Jones or Silva. How many people call Weidman a great fighter? Not too many, even though he's accomplished more in the cage than Conor.

Winning the title is the easy part, there's very few fighters who've had more than 3 title defences. Everything changes when you're the champ and everyone is gunning for you. If Conor gets to around 5 title defences or so we can start thinking about calling him a great, until then he's just another very skilled and damn entertaining fighter.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Conor's still a one hitter quitter in the 145. We are quick to call people greats these days, but he legit 1 hit KO/TKO'd a few of his divisional opponents up to this point.

I hope they don't pair up Nate with Lawler. I don't want his new shine to be so short lived.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

about 145. seriously. before he ever moved up he said he walks around at 174. that's 29lbs ... almost 4 gallons of water he drains out of his body. Every time he cuts down to midget weight he puts a huge amount of stress on his heart, liver , kidneys and Brain. he's shortening his life to get an advantage in a fight. I would rather see him be a good LW (still cutting 19lbs )than kill himself trying to be a great midget.

Do his fans care about that?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

over-dehydration isn't a good thing, especially with these new IV bans.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

aerius said:


> Chris Weidman. 2 TKO wins over the all time great, beats Machida before beating Machida became fashionable, then takes out a TRT fueled Belfort who'd creamed everyone not named Jones or Silva. How many people call Weidman a great fighter? Not too many, even though he's accomplished more in the cage than Conor.
> 
> Winning the title is the easy part, there's very few fighters who've had more than 3 title defences. Everything changes when you're the champ and everyone is gunning for you. If Conor gets to around 5 title defences or so we can start thinking about calling him a great, until then he's just another very skilled and damn entertaining fighter.


Weidman is a great fighter, for the reasons you've stated. 

Do we only consider long term dominance as suitable criteria for greatness? Weidman is number 2 in the world, of course he's a great fighter. That's my take anyway, I think it's subjective depending on definition of "great".

What about BJ Penn? He lost a heap of fights yet he's still talked about like a God of MMA. Conor _could_ go the same way, but he may smash Edgar and prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

aerius said:


> Chris Weidman. 2 TKO wins over the all time great, beats Machida before beating Machida became fashionable, then takes out a TRT fueled Belfort who'd creamed everyone not named Jones or Silva. How many people call Weidman a great fighter? Not too many, even though he's accomplished more in the cage than Conor.
> 
> Winning the title is the easy part, there's very few fighters who've had more than 3 title defences. Everything changes when you're the champ and everyone is gunning for you. If Conor gets to around 5 title defences or so we can start thinking about calling him a great, until then he's just another very skilled and damn entertaining fighter.


I'm pretty sure Vitor was NOT on TRT when they fought.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Weidman is a great fighter and a very good champion.

Conor is a great fighter who is just entering prime. But he doesnt have the rock solid resume as in defenses. That isnt saying his resume is shit. But if he beat Aldo again and Edgar instead of jumping so fast hr would have established himself as one of the best champions in the sport outside of Bones and Mouse. 

His next fight will go along way in creating his legacy. If you get finished by 10 day Nate Diaz and then go lose your first defense right after where you dwarf guys.....well then that knocks you down a peg. Sort of Hendricks territory.

No one should dispute his ability to move and punch at this point though. He is an elite striker in mma.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

fighting at a higher weight class could be just as much cowardice as bravery. Because it was ensuring if he lost it still be the champ. And if he wins it adds to his stock.


----------

